# Hobbio's Training Diary



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi All

First off, I'm a new member and I'm also new to training. I did join a gym to lose weight and tone up but I've quickly realised that I much prefer lifting weight to sweating my nuts off on the treadmill  .

With this in mind, I'm starting a journal for help, advice, to hopefully inspire others in my situation that it's not out of reach and most importantly to make sure I actually do it!

Now, my original training programme as provided by the gym is designed to shift some weight and tone up rather than put mass on so I'm open to advice regarding changes. Please bear in mind though that I've never used free weights except dumb bells and I don't have a training partner to spot for me.

Height - 5' 9"

Weight - 85kg

Waist - 36"

Haven't bothered with biceps etc as it's all too embarrasing 

My programme is as follows -

MONDAY

Squats - Body weight only, swiss ball - 3 x 15

Shoulder raises, standing, 4kg dumb bells - 3 x 15

Seated row, machine, 45kg - 3 x 15

Dips, only just managed to get my legs straight - 3 x 12

Chest press, machine, 45kg - 3 x 15

Twists, 3kg ball - 3 x 15

1000m row

WEDNESDAY

Cardio

20 mins treadmill

20 mins HIIT cycling, resitance 5 for 2 mins, then res 10 for 2 mins.

FRIDAY

Wide grip pull downs, machine, 36kg - 3 x 15

Bicep curls, machine, 15kg - 3 x 15

Lunges, bodyweight - 3 x 15

Chest flies, cable machine, 35kg - 3 x 15

Crunches, swiss ball - 3 x 15

Shoulder press, 6kg dumb bells - 3 x 15

5 mins hard cycle

Obviously, each session has appropriate warm up/down included.

As for diet, I've cut out the crap but have no real plan in place so that will need work.

I'll post pics of my current rubbish condition as soon as I get my Mrs to take 'em :whistling: .

Anyway, all comments and advice are welcomed!


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Right, I've decided to go to 3 strength sessions per week and fit cardio around them. I'll probably get a cardio session in on sunday morning, I also play squash and footie from time to time and cutting is not a priority for me atm anyway.

Today I completed the FRIDAY workout, I'm just gonna alternate them until I come up with a better overall plan. The only difference was that I could only manage 2 x 15 bicep curls at 15kg, I had to drop the weight to 9kg to get the 3rd set out. I know this is tiny weight, but I've got to start somewhere!

I would really appreciate some feedback and advice regarding my training schedule if anyone is reading, even if it's just to tell me I'm doing it all wrong!

In a bit people :thumb:


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Anyone?

Bump :tongue:


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

O.k, I trained tonight using the FRI workout (I completed the MON workout on friday lol).

I'll get the "before" pics up soon, showing the current no muscle fat b*stard that I am.

I've spoken to the guy at the gym about coming up with a 3 day split for me and getting onto the free weights rather than the machines. As soon as I have my training schedule in place I'll come up with a diet plan, I want to get this right and don't want to pile weight on hand over fist unless it's lean muscle lol.

Pics later. I've been a little reluctant to post them cos of my rubbish condition, but I can only start from my personal beginning so what the hell. It helps that I'm pretty much in this journal alone too :tongue: .

Any comments AT ALL are welcomed!


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Right, pics as promised.

I nearly bottled it. I'm probably in the worst shape out of everyone here, but I'm still looking better than I did 6 weeks ago. I've lost about 5-6 kg since I started, as well as 2 of my chins :thumb: but I know I'm still fat, especially around my stomach.

I have a little muscle definition now, not much I know but my arms, legs, shoulders and torso just looked like blotchy tubes full of mince before.

I'm still continuing to alternate the MON and FRI workouts and I'm still training 3 weight sessions and 1 cardio per week. I'll probably stick with this for another 4-6 weeks before moving onto a 3 day split just to get my strength up. I was weak as a kitten before, but already I'm noticing some things are getting easier to do and I just feel stronger generally. I've started to increase some of the weights slightly as well, as it was beginning to feel easy.

I'm in the process of properly planning my diet, and I'm gonna stick to it. I'm cutting first to lose the rest of the fat, using ECA caps as well, then I'll bulk clean (ish :whistling: ) and train hard.

I've only just started along a long and difficult road, but I'm determined to stick with it.

They're not pretty, but here they are....


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Good luck mate your be amazed at what you can achieve. :thumb:


----------



## muzzy2kuk (Jun 21, 2010)

Hey mate, keep it up it's gonna take a lot of hard work but at some point down the line it will click! You will feel healthier and happier with yourself, you'll see gains and losses in the mirror and you'll start to make it your lifestyle opposed to an activity that can take sever motivation from time to time!


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Charlie_miller said:


> Good luck mate your be amazed at what you can achieve. :thumb:


Thanks man :thumbup1:



muzzy2kuk said:


> Hey mate, keep it up it's gonna take a lot of hard work but at some point down the line it will click! You will feel healthier and happier with yourself, you'll see gains and losses in the mirror and you'll start to make it your lifestyle opposed to an activity that can take sever motivation from time to time!


I already do feel healthier and happier mate, it's great! Thanks for the encouragement


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Dont ever be embarrassed to train a body part, I bet most members have a bodypart that they dont like. Everyone started somewhere, and no offence there is prob someone who has never stepped in a gym before who has trained no bodypart ever, so it cant be that bad, going from your pics its not that bad

Good luck with your training


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Bettyboo said:


> Dont ever be embarrassed to train a body part, I bet most members have a bodypart that they dont like. Everyone started somewhere, and no offence there is prob someone who has never stepped in a gym before who has trained no bodypart ever, so it cant be that bad, going from your pics its not that bad
> 
> Good luck with your training


Thanks bettyboo


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Completed the FRI workout today, all weights have been increased except the pull-downs. I had increased it previously, but my form turned to ****e so I've gone back down to 32kg. Form is much better now.... 

I did my first ever squat on the smith machine today! I must have looked like a right numpty, 10kg per side and I could only manage 5 reps. To make matters worse, after the 2nd rep I was shaking like I'd necked a whole bottle of clen :lol:

I'm gonna stick with it though, dropping down to 5kg per side next time so I can get reps and sets out. If my strength keeps improving as it has been it shouldn't be too long before I can up the weight a bit. Loving the newbie strength gains :thumb:

I'm also gonna be learning how to deadlift and bench properly on friday. When I've incorporated these into my routines I'll defo start to feel like a proper bodybuilder, even if I'm a loooong way from looking or lifting like one :whistling:

Measured my biceps today for the first time EVER. Right is 14" cold and flexed, left is 13" with bf about 22% so they are mainly lard lol. Stlll, I see bumps that I just didn't have before, and I have a starting measurement now 

Diet is currently not planned to the finest detail, but I'm getting at least 1g protein per kilo of bodyweight and generally eating right, 5 or 6 times a day. I need to keep it this way for a while, if I try to get too technical and restrictive too soon I'd probably just cheat more.

Any comments welcomed, bye!


----------



## JS93UK (Jan 5, 2010)

Keep up the hard work mate, ill keep watching this one:thumbup1:


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

JS93UK said:


> Keep up the hard work mate, ill keep watching this one:thumbup1:


Thanks mate, and welcome


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Yesterday I did...

Squats - Smith Machine - 2 x 10 warm-up sets with unloaded bar for form, 3 x 10 at 5kg per side. I'm just learning to do these, but next time I'm gonna start with 5kg and try to increase to 10kg per side. No shaking this time either 

Chest Press - Machine - 50kg - 3 x 12

Seated Row - Machine - 50kg - 3 x 12

D/B Shoulder Raise - 8kg 2 x 12, 6kg 1 x 12

Dips - 3 x 8

Twists - 4kg medicine ball, feet raised 6" from floor - 3 x 15

Bicep Curls - Machine - 18kg 2 x 12, 14kg 1 x 12

I also did 3 x 10 bench press with unloaded bar, again this is something I'm just learning to do so it's all about getting the form right. I will defo go with some weight next time, I'll start at 10kg per side and take it from there.

One of the "old guard" in the gym wandered over and told me that my form on the dips was really good, with a good close grip on the bench. It's nice to know that I was doing something right :thumbup1:

Oh, and the bicep curls were for vanity really, I only did them on the way out to get the pump :whistling: . Am I the only one who does this? 

I'm feeling stronger every day now, it's incredible how quickly my body is responding. Newbie gains rule!

In a bit people, and all comments welcomed


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi dude, just popping in. Pics not too bad at all mate, dont be so hard on yourself.

My first recommendation would be to try and switch away from all the machine work and try free weights. Do something like Dumbell presses for chest instead of machine presses. This is all in my opinion but i think machines limit the range of motion slightly and dont recruit as many muscle fibres.

Are you cutting first then?


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Well done on the weight loss so far; keep it up 

I would be interested to know your treadmill settings... I find incline 10 speed 7.5kph for 15 mins is great fat burn


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Hi dude, just popping in. Pics not too bad at all mate, dont be so hard on yourself.
> 
> My first recommendation would be to try and switch away from all the machine work and try free weights. Do something like Dumbell presses for chest instead of machine presses. This is all in my opinion but i think machines limit the range of motion slightly and dont recruit as many muscle fibres.
> 
> Are you cutting first then?


Thanks mate 

I agree about the free weights thing, that's what I'm slowly doing. As soon as I have benching technique down I'll drop the chest machine, and I'm also gonna start deadlifts soon. I'm trying to make sure I have good form on everything I do, and at least with machines it's harder to get it wrong.

I am cutting atm, just trying to get under 80kg but I'm hovering between 83 and 84.5. I'm defo losing fat though, and I can see my muscles getting slightly bigger :thumb: .



Callofthewild said:


> Well done on the weight loss so far; keep it up
> 
> I would be interested to know your treadmill settings... I find incline 10 speed 7.5kph for 15 mins is great fat burn


Hi Mate  .

I'm moving away from the treadmill now as I keep getting a foot/ankle injury when I use it, but my last used settings were 20 mins at 6.5 mph, incline 1. I suspect you are quite a bit better at running then me lol. My cardio now is mainly on the bike, but I'm gonna introduce a bit of cross-trainer for variey (and to save my @rse  . Why can't they make the seats comfier??).

I'm defo noticing a difference in fitness though. When I started on the bike, 2 mins at level 10 had my heart rate up to 185 bpm, but now I warm up with 5 mins at lvl 10 and my h/r gets no higher than 154 bpm. All this in about 6 weeks :cool2: .

Thanks for looking people!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sounds good mate. If you want to get form right then you need to switch to free weights straight away as you will find its a completely different movement than a fixed machine.


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Kieren mate, I'm defo trying to get onto free weights as much as possible but I really need to build my strength on the smith machine before I try to squat the free bar. I'm only using 7.5kg per side atm on the machine and the free bar alone weights 20kgs. I'm on it though, it's where I need to be headed.

I'm looking to move on to a 3 day split soon. I'll post it up when I've planned it, but if anyone has any suggestions then I'm all ears.

I'm gonna start bulking soon as well. My weight is fairly stable now, and I'm bored of cutting so it's time to put on some muscle. Diet will be less regimented than some on here but I'll make sure I get enough protein and I will be eating fairly clean. I'm not too fussed about putting a bit of fat back on anyway. Quite a few of my meals will have to be shakes due to work but again, as long as I get enough protein I'm not overly concerned.

Bye all!


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Trained this morning;

Lunges, 5kg dumbell in each hand, 3 x 20 reps, pb

Wide grip pull downs, 39kg 2 x 12, 32kg 1 x 12, pb

Standing DB shoulder press, 10kg 2 x 12, 8kg 1 x 12, pb

Cable chest flies, 40lb, 3 x 12, first time I've managed 3 sets at this weight

Bicep curls, machine, 24kg 1 x 12, 18kg 2 x 12, pb

No weight at all compared to most people on here, but it's increasing every session. I've only had to decrease the weight once, on the pull downs, cos my form suffered but it's back up now.

Had to leave the crunches cos I felt sick, I really am not a morning person. I much prefer training in the evening to the morning, although at least in the morning I get the place to myself.

Oh, I started a 6 week, 30mg/day dbol only cycle yesterday. I know it's stupid, wrong, not even a good cycle (although I've read quite a few successful dbol only threads around t'internet) and all that but I've decided to do it anyway. I'm a adult and I've made a decision regarding my own life. The dark side is seductive, intriguing and lives in a tupperware box in my wardrobe.

Lets see how it pans out......


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Trained this morning

Smith squats, 10kg per side 2 x 10, 12.5kg per side 1 x10, pb

Bench press, 40kg inc bar, 3 x 10, pb. Could have gone much heavier but I had no spotter.

Chest press, machine, 69kg 1 x 10, 64 kg 1 x 10, 60kg 1 x 10, pb

Seated row, machine, 64kg 3 x 10, pb

DB shoulder raise, 12kg db 2 x 10, 10kg db 1 x 10, pb

Bench Dips, b/w, 2 x 10 with a good close grip, had to widen grip to get 3rd set out.

Leg curl machine, 45kg, 2 x 10, pb

I also tried incline db press, got 1 x 10 out with 12kg db but my form was rubbish. I like it though, so I'll persevere.

Anyone know how long it takes for the dbol to kick in? I don't feel any different, but I am able to lift a bit more weight every time. This could just be natural progression though.

In a bit people :thumb:


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Cardio day today 

15 mins treadmill, 10 incline, nice and slow at 3.5MPH to protect my foot. Really felt this in my calves, and no ankle/foot pain :thumb:

20 mins cycle, cross country programme. Felt great, albeit a little nauseous at the end.

I felt better than ever with today's cardio, I'm fitter than I've ever been. No tobacco since 31/05 and it's really paying off, my lungs don't feel like they're gonna burst after 5 mins cardio now :thumb:

In a bit people


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hey mate, little tip for ya, not much point getting strength up on the smith machine cause its a totally different movement to free bar, just practise free bar for a few weeks thats what i did when i started out and it helped alot, also the same with bench just get the bar its self and practise the movement, does your gym have a power rack or squat rack? All the best in your journey! Tho why roids so quick? No offence but seems rather stupid to me mate


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi Ry mate, thanks for looking :thumb:

You're the second person that's said to squat with the free bar asap, so that's what I'm gonna do. I reckon I can manage it now anyway 

IDK why I started the roids so soon tbh, they sort of fell into my lap when I was researching. I'll take any criticism that comes my way about this, I agree that I've started too soon. I guess it's all to do with my attitude to drugs in general, I've used all kinds of stuff for 20 years or more and I don't see any difference between reccies and roids in this respect. I just don't have a problem with any drug, imo they should ALL be legal and people can choose what they want to put into their own bodies. Impatience also comes into it if I'm being frank.

I'm clean now apart from the roids, occasional eph to help with cardio and my constant cannabis use. This does not sound very clean I know, but trust me, for me it is. I'm even putting plans in place to give up the weed :thumb: .

The fitter I get, the less I want to pump sh!t into my body unless it's gonna help me get stronger or fitter. I've found a new way to get high, and it's the feeling I get after a workout and the pump in my muscles that I'm loving now.

How's that for an honest answer?


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Trained tonight.....

Smith squat - 10 x 7.5kg/side, 10 x 10kg/side, 10 x 12.5kg/side, 10 x 15kg/side, 10 x 17.5kg/side, PB. I could have carried on adding weight but I'd already done 5 sets. I had every intention of using the free bar but the gym was packed and there wasn't one spare.

Bench - 12 x 15kg/side, 11 x 15kg/side, 10 x 10kg/side, PB. I only dropped the weight cos I lost my spotter. The 50kg total here is not too far from the 69kg I do on the chest press machine so I'm gonna drop the machine and concentrate on the bench unless I can't get a spotter.

Seated row machine - 3 x 12 at 69kg, PB. I REALLY felt the last few reps on this one  .

DB shoulder raise - 10 x 14kg (rubbish form though), 10 x 12kg, 10 x 10kg, PB. I kept losing my grip on the dumbbells, I think it's time to get some gloves. I get really clammy hands anyway and I'd be a lot more comfortable with a pair. Any recommendations?

DB shrugs - 10 x 14kg. I was just trying this out really.

Bench dips, bw, 8,8,6. Dunno what happened here, I must have tired out my tri's on the previous exercises. I'm usually good for 3 x 10, I'm using a good close grip though.

Twists with 4kg medicine ball (I wanted to use the 6kg but some guy was doing all sorts with it from the time I arrived to the time I left), feet 6 inches off the floor, 1 x 15 reps, 1 x 30 reps.

I felt really good today, like I'm getting somewhere. I'm gonna start deadlifting on wednesday, can't wait!

Oh, and I'm quitting the weed. I'm gonna keep it to weekends only until I've run out (although that may take a while...) and after that I'll be quitting for good. I'm just bored of being stoned all the time.

In a bit peeps :thumb:


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

No training today 

Laid up in bed with a sickness bug.


----------



## ricdan (Jul 1, 2010)

Get well soon.


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks mate, I'm loads better now 

I'm coming off the roids as well. My diet is rubbish really and I'm not seeing any gains so why bother with them? I'm gonna go natty and see how far I can get before I start back up on them.

It'll be good to be completely drug free for a while anyway.


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Trained tonight

Lunges, 5kg db in each hand, 3 x 20 reps, pb

Wide grip pull downs, 39kg x 12, 45kg x10, 45kg x 10, pb

Standing DB shoulder press, 12kg x 12, 10kg x 12, 10kg x 12, pb

Cable chest flies, 45lb x 12, 45lb x 12, 45lb x 12, pb

Bicep curls, machine, 29kg x 10, 24kg x 10, 24kg x 10, pb

Tricep extensions, machine, 32kg x 10, 24kg x 10, 24kg x 10. This is the first time I have used this machine.

Swiss ball crunches, 30 reps.

I had a scary moment driving after the gym. I usually go straight home, have a PWO shake and then eat something but tonight I had to drop something off at a mate's house. On the way I got really light-headed, my face and fingers started tingling and my eyesight started to white out. Now, I've passed out enough times to recognise what was happening and managed to get my car pulled over just in time. Next thing I knew, my head was on the steering wheel and I am still unsure as to whether I was actually out or just really close to it. I composed myself, had a big slug of water and continue, slowly, to my mates. I was shaking like a leaf. When I got there I got him to grab some food for me quick cos I'm certain it was a blood sugar thing. The only thing he had was white bread and spread, but it did the trick.

Lesson learned here. PWO nutrition is vital to me, I'm also gonna start keeping something in the car just in case it happens again.


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Hobbio said:


> Trained tonight
> 
> Lunges, 5kg db in each hand, 3 x 20 reps, pb
> 
> ...


Sounds pretty weird mate you gonna go to the doctors? and keep up the good work mate.


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks mate, and yes I am. Monday, I'm off to see him.


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Cardio today.

20 mins stationary cycle, cross country setting. Lungs felt fine, legs were still a little sore from friday's lunges so I couldn't keep the RPM over 70 at all times, especially on the the higher resistances.

15 mins cross trainer, gentle pace again due to legs. Covered just over 1 mile.

10 mins treadmill, 10 incline, 3.5MPH gentle pace.

I was a little disappointed, it's always been my lungs that stopped me with cardio but this time I could have done a lot more had my legs not felt so heavy.

In a bit people :thumb:


----------



## rfc (Mar 23, 2010)

Sounds like you need to turn the resistance down a little on the cycle? Less than 70rpm is quite a slow cadence and is tending to be more of a leg workout than cardio. Mind you i'm used to real bikes, don't really use stationary bike except for a 5 minute warmup. Good luck getting your fainting issue sorted.


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

rfc said:


> Sounds like you need to turn the resistance down a little on the cycle? Less than 70rpm is quite a slow cadence and is tending to be more of a leg workout than cardio. Mind you i'm used to real bikes, don't really use stationary bike except for a 5 minute warmup. Good luck getting your fainting issue sorted.


Yeah, it a standard cross country setting that I like to use. I slowed down on the hardest part, 2 mins at res 18. I can usually nail it though, my legs were still recovering from friday I think.

Docs tomorrow for the fainting/light headedness issue.

In a bit mate


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi hobbio, glad to see another member thats not huge yet lol

I am also determined and will be following ( hopefully beating -  ) your progress 

Good luck at the docs, its probly something stupid like you overdid it or havnt been eating right or something..... ive cut out ALL snacks to loose my slight belly and feel faint a lot....


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

bert1 said:


> Hi hobbio, glad to see another member thats not huge yet lol
> 
> I am also determined and will be following ( hopefully beating -  ) your progress
> 
> Good luck at the docs, its probly something stupid like you overdid it or havnt been eating right or something..... ive cut out ALL snacks to loose my slight belly and feel faint a lot....


Welcome mate 

I hope you're right about the light headedness thing, but tbh I've not exactly been starving myself. I mean, friday I'd not eaten too much but it should have been enough not to pass out you know. Tonight's incident at work is the one that's sh1t me up, I've not even trained today.

I reckon we can push each other a bit here, I do like a bit of competition so IT'S ON! :beer:


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

hahaha no one will even play me on the wii/ps3 anymore because im apparently too competative  --- dont like to play with myself tho lol

but yeah, no gym round here so no partner...and the wife refuses, not that i have the cash for the gym anyhow at the moment so its more of a bronson solitary fitness style for me  all i have is my dumbells, bodyweight and will to get fit 

I will have to find the tape measure tomorow and get stats up so I can see the progress.....maybe even a couple pics lol


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Where there's a will, there's a way :thumb:

Get some starting pics and stats up mate, mine ain't pretty but it'll be good to look back in a couple of years and think "Did I really used to look like THAT??!"

In a bit matey


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

if you want a laff http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/109746-berts-fat-ba-tard-journal-please-cover-eyes.html#post1842059

i`ll get there tho


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

I have visited, I have subscribed, I DID NOT laugh mate. We're both out of shape, but doing something about it! :beer:


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

lol, aye, I think we need to  - seeing your post gave me hope, im not the only one here!

well, off to my nest, busy day tomorow


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Nighty night mate 

Time to get serious with my diet. I've just cooked a metric fcukload of chicken breast, some for the fridge and some for the freezer. Been stocking up at Costco :thumbup1:

I'm actually gonna eat that brown rice instead of moving it out of the way to get crisps lol.

And I'm gonna order my protein and PWO stuff now. I think I'm gonna use BSD first, I like the sound of a couple of their products. No more Tesco's or H&B's finest for me!

Back to the gym tomorrow morning, I haven't lifted any weights since Friday so I can't wait! :cool2:


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

BigJoe just posted the following routine in another thread, and I'm going to steal it wholesale 

The madcow looks a little bit too advanced for me, so I'm gonna use....

Legs

Squats

Lunges

Extensions

Stiff Legged Deads

Leg Curl

Calf Raise

Push

Flat Bench

Incline Bench

Dips

Shoulder Press

Lat Raises

Tricep Extensions or Close Grip Bench

Pull

Bent Over Row

Seated Row

Reverse Grip Pulldown

Deadlift

Upright Row

Straight Bar Curl

Although there are quite a few new exercises that I'll have to learn.

Thanks BigJoe :beer: (even though I stole it :whistling: )


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Trained today :thumb:

Smith squat - 10 x 10kg/side, 10 x 15kg/side, 10 x 20kg/side, PB

Bench - 10 x 40kg, 10 x 50kg, 10 x 55kg, PB

Close grip bench dips - 2 x 8

Tricep extension, machine - 10 x 32kg

DB shoulder raise - 10 x 10kg, 10 x 10kg, 10 x 12kg

Seated Row, machine - 10 x 64kg, 10 x 64kg, 10 x 64 kg, PB

Again, I struggled with the bench dips so I switched to the tri extension machine for the last set. I dunno if benching beforehand if affecting my tri's or if it's more to do with the very close grip I'm using. I also did 10 x 30kg barbell shrugs, just to try out the exercise.

I'm gonna switch to the push/pull/legs programme above next week when I have more time to learn the exercises.

In a bit people!


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Mentioned in passing to the Mrs that I could do with a blender, she immediately dived into the back of the cupboard and pulled one out! I swear I've never seen it before, I moved into this house at the same time as her 9 YEARS AGO and I do most of the cooking!

How does that fcuking work then? Still, at least I now have a blender :thumbup1:


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Scratch that! It's too small to be useful and it leaks!

Just had to clean whey, milk and egg off the fcuking toaster :cursing:

Payday friday, gonna get one then.


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Trained today, first time since last wednesday.

Learned how to deadlift and also SL deadlift.

3 x 10 @ 40kg DL

1 x 10 @ 40kg SLDL

Oooooooowwwww! I thought it was supposed to be DELAYED onset muscle soreness lol. Feeling it already in my back and hams, glad to finally be doing it though. Still need to work on form as I have a tendency to shrug at the top instead of pushing out my hips cleanly. Still, more weight should stop the shoulders....

Squat

3 x 10 @ 30kg

Moved away from the smith machine now, completely different technique so dropped the weight down. MUCH prefer the free bar! Shouldn't take too long to get the weight back up either.

Bench

2 x 10 @ 50kg

1 x 8 @ 60kg PB

I left it there for tonight as I was already aching from the deads. I'll be moving onto the push/pull/legs 3 day split as soon as I know how to perform all the exercises, so not long now!

Really starting to make an effort with my diet now too. I WILL get big!! :thumb:


----------



## dave_jenks (Aug 13, 2009)

hey hey, the big 3 lifts  good to see you making progress mate, everyone started somewhere

be loud and proud about yourself buddy


----------



## dave_jenks (Aug 13, 2009)

ps, anyone can get big, but looking good with it is the hard part lol


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

dave_jenks said:


> hey hey, the big 3 lifts  good to see you making progress mate, everyone started somewhere
> 
> be loud and proud about yourself buddy


Thanks mate, I'm defo pleased to be doing the big 3 now, even at low weight. Like you say, everyone started somewhere :beer:



dave_jenks said:


> ps, anyone can get big, but looking good with it is the hard part lol


You mean I can't just do loads of nap 50s and camp outside maccy d's? :lol:


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Trained tonight...

But if I'm honest I was playing at it really. Still OOOOOUUUUCCCHHH sore from the deads on wednesday :whistling:

Bench

2 x 10 @ 50kg

1 x 10 @ 60kg

1 x 70kg PB. I could have maybe got to 75kg for another single but that would be pushing it for me with no spotter.

Got 5 x 74kg and 1 x 91kg on chest press machine though, just to see how much easier it is than benching freeweight.

Squat

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

55kg x 10 PB, felt as if I could have gone at least another 5 or even 10kg heavier but didn't want to over-do it.

Lat pull downs

10 x 39kg

10 x 45kg

Tri extension machine

3 x 10, forgot what weight (didn't write it down, not amazingly heavy though)

Bicep curls, machine

10 x 24kg

10 x 24kg

5 x 32kg

DB shoulder press

3 x 10 @ 12kg

Like I say, I felt like I was playing at it tonight but I still hit 2 PBs. I really don't understand my body, I was aching like fcuk in my lower back and hams from the deads 2 days ago. Maybe my CNS is improving, maybe I'm still getting newbie gains, IDK really but I'm not complaining. :thumb:

Gonna do bodypump tomorrow morning, then I have 2 parties to hit over the weekend. Nothing too banging (father-in-law's birthday and a garden party where I live) but by God they can all drink! And of course, I'll have to keep up.....

In a bit people


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Bump because I'm an attention whore......


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

well done mate, keep all new exersizes low in wieght until you find decent form. Ive been training seriously (loose term for me lol) for 2 years. its amazing now how controled i am when doing "the big three" than when i first started. mind to muscle conection is amazing! you will learn to flex muscles you never knew you had.

sounds bent, but stand in a mirror with no wieghts just looking at yourself and flexing, or going thorugh the squat/deadlift motion. It helped me loads with getting to know whats where.

best of luck!


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Don't laugh, but I've used a broom in place of a barbell and practiced squatting in front of the mirror at home :whistling:

Thanks for the comments mate


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Hobbio said:


> Scratch that! It's too small to be useful and it leaks!
> 
> Just had to clean whey, milk and egg off the fcuking toaster :cursing:
> 
> Payday friday, gonna get one then.


pmsl you always crack me up mate, kudos!


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

GeordieSteve said:


> pmsl you always crack me up mate, kudos!


Seriously mate, it was fine for 10 seconds then it started spraying out like a fcuking fire extinguisher! :laugh:

I still need to buy one, you just reminded me to hit up amazon for a cheapy :thumb:


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Did a Bodypump class today.

OMFG! This is a HARD workout for me, soooo tired and achy now but I'm defo gonna do it again :thumb:


----------



## rfc (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice one on the 3 big lifts :thumb:



Hobbio said:


> Still need to work on form as I have a tendency to shrug at the top instead of pushing out my hips cleanly. Still, more weight should stop the shoulders....


I find squeezing my glutes hard near the top of the lift helps me use my hips and glutes to round out rather than shoulders & back.


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

rfc said:


> Nice one on the 3 big lifts :thumb:
> 
> I find squeezing my glutes hard near the top of the lift helps me use my hips and glutes to round out rather than shoulders & back.


Thanks mate, and I'll defo try that technique next time I deadlift. Makes sense when I think about it :thumbup1:


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

As of tomorrow, the routine will be

*Monday - Push*

Flat Bench

Incline DB Press

Shoulder DB Press

Bench Dips

Lat Raises

Tricep Extensions or Close Grip Bench

*Wednesday - Legs*

Squats

Lunges

Extensions

Stiff Legged Deads

Leg Curl

Calf Raise

*Friday - Pull*

Bent Over Row

Seated Row

Wide Grip Pulldown

Deadlift

Upright Row

EZ Bar Curl

So, legs tomorrow then.

I have asked someone to cast their eye over this and give some advice, so it may be changed a bit.

*Diet*

This is very, very hard for me. At the moment I'm just trying to make sure I get at least 2g protein per kilo of bodyweight, keep my carb intake to early in the day and PWO and just be sensible with the rest. Plenty salad and fruit etc. I'm using shakes to fill in the gaps, but I've yet to get a solid 6 meals a day in. I had literally NO IDEA how hard it is keeping up a bodybuilding diet.

I'll try to get some progress pics up soon (although, I won't post if it's only me that can see the difference :tongue: )


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh, and the Mrs found a second, much bigger and better blender in the cupboard. How does that work then, we've live here 9 years and I swear I've never seen it before :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

looking good mate, keep it up


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

^^Thanks Mate  ^^

*Legs*

SLDL - 10 x 30kg, 10 x 40kg, 11 x 40kg

Squat - 10 x 50kg, 10 x 50kg, 10 x 50kg

Lunges - 20 x 8kg d/bs, 20 x 10kg d/bs, 20 x 10kg d/bs

Calf Raises - 10 x 4kg d/bs, 10 x 8kg d/bs, 20 x 12kg d/bs

Leg Curls - 10 x 27kg, 10 x 27kg, 15 x 27kg

Extension - 10 x 27kg, 10 x 27kg, 15 x 32kg

Feels strange leaving out my upper body completely, but my legs know they've been busy!

Underestimated the calf raise weight so will use much heavier dumb bells next time.

Can't wait for Friday's pull session now!

In a bit people :thumbup1:


----------



## rfc (Mar 23, 2010)

Sounds like a pretty good leg workout. Looking forward to the DOMS tomorrow? :laugh:


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

rfc said:


> Sounds like a pretty good leg workout. Looking forward to the DOMS tomorrow? :laugh:


Lol, would you get annoyed if I told you that I'm one of the lucky people that rarely gets DOMS? :thumb:

I got it at the beginning of my training once or twice, then again when I started deadlifting, then again the day after bodypump but that was mild.

And that's it. Am I weird? Or just fortunate? :laugh:

In a bit mate :beer:


----------



## rfc (Mar 23, 2010)

Fortunate I suppose, but then again I'm getting it less and less these days.


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

The thing is, cos it's so rare for me I LOVE IT when I get it :thumb:

Makes me feel like I'm achieving something, even though I know it doesn't really mean anything


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Pull Day today :thumb:

Deadlift - 10 x 40kg, 10 x 60kg, 10 x 60kg

Bent Over Row - 10 x 30kg, 10 x 30kg, 10 x 30kg

Upright Row - 10 x 20kg, 10 x 20kg, 12 x 20kg

Wide Grip Pull Down - 10 x 39kg, 10 x 39kg, 10 x 39kg

Seated Row - 10 x 45kg, 10 x 50kg, 12 x 50kg

EZ Bar Curls - 10 x 10kg, 10 x 10kg, 15 x 10kg

I REALLY feel the pump in my biceps from this workout, feels great!


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

AAARRRRGGGGHHH!

Diet. ****ing diet!

I'm getting the hang of eating enough, but judging by the fat I'm putting back on too I'm doing it too well!

My plan this weekend is to come up with a practical, workable diet for me. One I can pre-prepare AND stick to.

And it absolutely cannot be all chicken and brown rice....

There is so much info on here, the problem with that for me is that I'm quite easily swayed. Do I cut, or bulk. Clean or not-so-clean? Low carb/high fat, vice-versa or a good balance?

AAARRRGGGHH!! :confused1: :confused1:

On the plus side, I'm a LOT happier with my training (but I need to up cardio, seriously) and I can beat the swear filter!

Although, now I can I don't really want to...

In a bit people


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Cardio today

20 mins stationary bike HIIT, 2 mins at res 6, 2 mins at res 12, RPM above 70 at all times. This gave me MENTAL pumps in my quads, loved it!

2 min rest, then...

20 mins x-trainer HIIT, 2 mins at incline 4 res 5, 2 mins at incline 10 res 10, above 120 steps/min at all times.

Felt good, in fact I'd go so far as to say I actually ENJOYED doing cardio for the first time. Lungs felt great cos I'm not filling them with smoke anymore :thumb:

I've not been doing as much cardio as I should have been, but I should have no problem upping it if I'm actually liking it!

In a bit peeps :beer:


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Right. I've fcuked up my diet royally :cursing:

I completely messed up my original calcs regarding RMR, calories required, fat % etc. In fact, I've messed up everything that it's possible to mess up regarding my diet.

I noticed that I was gaining fat hand over fist again, I mean, there IS muscle going on but that fat is going on quicker. A LOT quicker :cursing:

It doesn't help that I've been using "bulking" as an excuse to eat anything around me that I really shouldn't have been eating. Cakes at work, sweets, you know, the general crap that it's easy to fall back into the habit of eating.

So I took some accurate measurements. Height, weight, waist, neck etc and ran the body fat calculator.

First off, I'm actually a whole inch shorter than I thought I was. I'm 5'8", or 172cm if you prefer. Weight as of today is back up to 88kg. Body fat percentage is *27%!* That's right, more than a quarter of my weight is made up of lard, and I've put about 4 or 5 kilos on in the last month or so :cursing: . Some muscle, yes, but an awful (and I mean AWFUL) lot of blubber.

Back to basics. Back to the discipline that saw me shedding the weight in the first place.

I will be eating 5 - 6 times a day, plenty of protein, and giving my body carbs at the right times. If I feel full, I will not force it in. I'm cutting out ALL the rubbish again, and I'm going to cut until I see abs and bulk from there. Cardio will increase and will become a daily occurrence.

I feel like I've let myself down, it just sort of crept up on me and BANG! I'm back where I was, albeit fitter, non-smoking and a bit more muscular.

I'm happy with my training now, I can focus on diet and keep at it until I get it right.

My next goal is to get below 80kgs. I'm not sure I'll have visible abs then but it's a good target. If they are still hiding I'll carry on but I won't know until I get there.

8 kilo weight loss, here we come! :thumb:


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks for posting I enjoyed reading this well written log!

I was/am in a similar position to you and posted my log too so I know how you feel!

Looks like you're making good progress!


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks for the post mate, it's good to know people are reading 

I've just checked out your thread (no link, but I found it anyway....), well done on your weight loss!


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Push Day :thumb:

Incline DB Press - 12 x 8kg d/b, 8 x 12kg d/b, 8 x 14kg d/b, 8 x 14kg d/b

DB Shoulder Press - 10 x 10kg d/b, 8 x 10kg d/b, 8 x 10kg d/b, 8 x 10 kg d/b

Lat Raises - 8 x 6kg d/b, 8 x 6kg d/b, 8 x 6kg d/b, 8 x 6kg d/b

Bench Press - 8 x 40kg, 8 x 45kg, 8 x 50kg, 8 x 55kg

Tri Extension (machine) - 10 x 18kg, 8 x 23kg, 8 x 27kg, 8 x 32kg

Bench Dips - 8 x BW, 8 x BW

Twist with medicine ball - 25 x 5kg, 25 x 5kg, 25 x 5 kg

10 mins hard stationary cycle to finish (wanted 15 mins but I was seriously pushed for time)

I wanted to start with benching, but unfortunately the gym was packed so I had to wait. This defo affected my bench weights, but not by too much.

I've moved onto 4 sets per exercise with the first being a warm up, but as I'm still finding my level the warm up weight became the working weight with some of the exercises lol. I had to stop the bench dips after 2 sets cos I was REALLY feeling it.

There are still a few tweaks I'll be making, leg day will be moved to Monday from next week and push will be on Wednesday.

Big thanks to Romper Stomper for going above and beyond when responding to my request for help, thanks mate! :thumb:


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

straughany10 said:


> Alreet Hobbio, cheers for stopping by my journal, made me wanna read yours, canny read mate:thumbup1:
> 
> You look like your doing well, when are you ganna put your first progress pics up? i'm ganna try and get mine up this weekend, not massive change for me like but al try and get them up once a month i think.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, and welcome :thumbup1:

I'm gonna try to get progress pics up soon, although I'm still rocking the fat belly I think my shoulders have defo improved. My legs are coming on too IMO, but I could just be imagining it.... :whistling:


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

True to my word, I'm increasing cardio. :beer:

I've managed to blag enough time before I have to collect my daughter after work to fit in 20 - 30 mins cardio in down the gym on Tuesday and Thursday, so I should be able to get 6 cardio sessions a week in.

20 mins HIIT on the stationary bike tonight, really enjoyed it again. :thumbup1:

It's funny. The more time I put in down the gym, the more I just KNOW there's an athlete (of sorts, lol) inside me, buried under the fat and years of slobbing around.

All I need to do is help him break free!


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

Good man!

I love HIIT on the bike, although I think I cheat by alternating the work load between different muscles in my legs.

I only do 15-20 mins hit at a time though after that I'm knackered! lol.


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Legs today

SLDL - 20 x 30kg, 8 x 45kg, 8 x 50kg, 8 x 50 kg PB

Squat - 10 x 40kg, 8 x 60kg, 8 x 60kg, 8 x 60kg PB

D/B lunges - 20 x 14kg d/b, 10 x 14kg d/b, 10 x 14kg d/b, 10 x 14kg d/b PB

Calf raise - 20 x 14kg, 15 x 24kg, 15 x 30kg, 15 x 40kg PB

I'm still hitting PB's every time I visit the gym, how long do these newbie gains go on for? :thumbup1:

I've dropped the extensions and leg curls, I don't have the time to complete them and I'm already hitting the same muscles pretty hard anyway.

Calf raises are now done on the smith machine, I can get a much better stretch and the option to use much more weight is available.

No cardio cos my legs didn't work at the end.......

In a bit people :thumb:


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

You know that bit earlier in my journal where I said I don't really get DOMS?

OOOOOOOOUUUUUUUCCCCCCCHHHHHH!

I ache like fcuk! That was a goood leg work out for me yesterday, now the fcukers are getting their own back :cursing: :laugh:

Couldn't get any cardio done tonight cos my legs don't work properly.....

Love it though! :thumb:


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

You've got good potential in those legs mate, it's hard to get started but once you start gaining condition and strength you'll get hooked  Keep up the great work!


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Thank tom mate :thumb:

I love leg day, it really feels like I've done something positive


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Pull day :thumb:

Deadlift - 10 x 40kg, 8 x 70kg, 8 x 75kg, 8 x 75kg PB

Bent Over Row - 10 x 20kg, 8 x 40kg, 8 x 40kg, 8 x 40kg PB

Upright Row - 10 x 20kg, 8 x 30kg, 8 x 30kg, 8 x 30kg PB

Wide Grip Pulldowns - 20 x 25kg, 8 x 52kg, 8 x 45kg, 8 x 45kg PB

Seated Row (machine) - 10 x 36kg, 8 x 55kg, 8 x 59kg, 8 x 64 kg, PB

EZ Bar Curl - 10 x 5kg, 8 x 15kg, 8 x 15kg, 8 x 15kg PB

Another session, another day of personal bests :beer:

I've put 15kg on my deadlift since last week, gotta be happy with that :thumb:


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

15kg? Damn good work man!

I wish I could do that in a month nevermind a week!


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Yeah, I'm pleased 

The gym owner was at a loose end today so he followed me round my workout, checking form, offering advice and generally chewing the fat. He reckons I've got strong legs naturally, and also thinks that I could do more weight than I think I can. He tested it today and I shifted everything he suggested with good form so I'm gonna start pushing even harder.

I was very concerned about getting injured, but as my form is decent now I'm a lot more confident adding weight.

TBH, I'm sure I could have got more than 75kg on the deadlift too. Things just seem to be coming together for me with this exercise plan, I'm loving it!

Cardio tomorrow, I'm gonna really push myself there as well :cool2:


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Cardio today :thumbup1:

20 mins HIIT on the stationary bike

2 mins rest

20 mins variable resistance on the reclined bike

2 mins rest

20 mins cross country on the x-trainer

5 min warm down

That is my best ever cardio session by a long way and I felt great afterwards. I could have carried on if I'd have had more time and I only took about 3 mins after the warm down to get my breath back fully. I have a level of fitness I could only have dreamt of 3 months ago and a real desire to take this as far as I can. :cool2:

I didn't realise how much smoking was affecting me day-to-day, now I've been stopped for over 3 months I'm REALLY feeling the benefits.

I'm getting stronger and fitter every day and I love it! :rockon:

Off to Alton Towers with the family tomorrow and not back until Monday so I'm unsure if I'll be able to train legs as I should. It'll depend on what time I get back I suppose, but I'm defo gonna try!

In a bit people


----------



## rfc (Mar 23, 2010)

Good progress mate, keep it up, and keep that diet clean!


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

rfc said:


> Good progress mate, keep it up, and keep that diet clean!


Mate, thanks :thumb:

I've every intention of keeping it up and whilst my diet is still not perfect it's a lot better and cleaner 



dutch_scott said:


> hob, 1st well done on logging it all, ONLY way u can see how u do and beat it.
> 
> inspired me seeing u so happy to beat ur last weeks, workouts totals, its motivating if ur a newbie or jay cutler, next time u do that cv workout try this
> 
> ...


Thanks Dutch!

I will defo put this into action, I completely agree about the importance of cardio now that I'm seeing and feeling the benefits. I train alone, so my only target is my previous performance and I simply HAVE to beat it.

This mindset is working for me in all aspects of my training, and when a top coach like you posts encouragement and advice it only enthuses me more! I see what you and Leon are achieving and, whilst I have a long way to go, I'm using it as a long term goal to get as close as I possibly can to your respective performance levels.

Like I've said in a previous post, I truly believe there is an athlete inside me screaming to get out and I'm so focussed on doing everything possible to help him! I wouldn't have believed it if I'd been told 6 months ago (tobacco and weed smoking, non exercising, massively overeating) how good I would be feeling now!

Thanks again mate, I really appreciate you taking time out to help me along :beer:


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Following on from Dutch's advice, cardio today was...

21 mins HIIT on the stationary bike

1min 30secs rest (strict)

21 mins variable resistance on the reclined bike

1min 30secs rest (strict)

21 mins cross country on the x-trainer

5 mins warm down

If anything, this felt even better than yesterday! I was completely recovered within 2 mins of the end of the warm down, breathing normally and with normal heart rate.

I'm so energised, so full of beans, it's unbelievable. I absolutely love my new lifestyle! :thumb:


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

Good man keep up the good work!

Looking forward to seeing your change pics!


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

lee_ said:


> Good man keep up the good work!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your change pics!


x2.... bet yer still a fat git hobbio :lol: :lol: :lol:

I am lol

Ahh well better go lift a little more


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

lee_ said:


> Good man keep up the good work!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your change pics!


It'll be a while mate....

Whilst I am changing and gaining muscle, there is still an awful lot of fat to shift!

I took some today and whilst there is a noticeable difference in my upper body, especially shoulders, chest, lats and back I still just look fat. I think it's only me that can see the difference too lol.

My legs have changed a lot also, but the pics don't really show it.

I'm probably gonna wait at least 2 or maybe even 3 more months before I post progress pics now, after I've shifted some lard 

And, tbh, I'm more focussed on improving my lifts and fitness at the moment anyway. My body shape will follow on from this, and the more muscle I can grow the easier it will get to shift the fat!


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

bert1 said:


> x2.... bet yer still a fat git hobbio :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I am lol
> 
> Ahh well better go lift a little more


Oh, hell yeah!

I'm still defo a fat bugger :tongue:


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

I understand buddy but if you keep posting pics in 6 months imagine the point where you can look back on this and sit their proudly admiring where you've come from and what you've done!

Also if you want people to critique your journal it may be helpful for them to see how you're developing and help to correct any deficiencies.

Just an idea but I do understand because as you know from my pics I was/am the same.


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

OK, here goes....


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

The final couple...





Is it just me who can see the difference?

I'm still hugely overweight though.


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

Theres definately some difference there mate.

Your back looks bigger and more defined, also looking a bit red compared to the first pic, allergy/sunbed?

Also your left shoulder and arms seem to be much more veiny and a bit more defined which shows the work.


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks mate, I'm glad it's not just me who can see the difference!

The redness is due to me getting out of a hot shower just before the pics were taken.


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

looking good hobbio 

Id take some as well but I need a wide lens camera at the moment lol

deffinate difference tho....you dont look like a pot belly anymore


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

if you geet bored hobbio check out one of my other passions 

http://www.landyzone.co.uk/lz/f6/series-2a-project-impossible-very-pic-heavy-114634.html

Shes a beast !


----------



## rfc (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice one mate, definitely looking slimmer, plus legs and arms are bigger and back looks wider.


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks youse guys for the nice comments, but as for being slimmer? There may have been a small element of "suck the gut in for the camera" as the FDB pic defo makes me look slimmer than I actually am... :whistling:

Trained legs today, Monday is now leg day.

SLDL - 20 x 30kg, 8 x 60kg, 8 x 70kg, 8 x 70kg PB

Squat - 10 x 40kg, 8 x 70kg, 8 x 70kg, 8 x 70kg PB

Calf Raises - 10 x 40kg, 10 x 80kg, 10 x 80kg, 10 x 80kg PB

Lunges - 10 x 16kg d/b.........tweaked my inner thigh on the last rep so called it a day.

I've been at Alton Towers all day, stayed in the hotel there last night, drank too much and slept too little. I was absolutely knackered when I got home, but went to the gym to train legs anyway. Felt great and hit 3 more PB's, then as noted above I tweaked my inner thigh. I rested for a few mins and tried a gentle lunge at b/w but it still felt wrong so I stopped there and then. It's a very minor thing, but it would have become a major thing if I'd have pushed through it.

My own fault really, too. I didn't do a warm-up set of lunges and went straight in at a PB weight. Mistake noted and learned from.

Hopefully I'll be good for cardio tomorrow but if not I'll rest up cos I defo don't want to risk a more serious injury.

In a bit people :thumb:


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

bert1 said:


> if you geet bored hobbio check out one of my other passions
> 
> http://www.landyzone.co.uk/lz/f6/series-2a-project-impossible-very-pic-heavy-114634.html
> 
> Shes a beast !


Oh, nearly forgot. Checking out the thread right now mate!


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

KJW said:


> Will sub in the morning buddy


Cool, welcome aboard :thumbup1:


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Good mate. It's defo helping me big time having a journal, my motivation if anything is only increasing day-to-day. I absolutely HAVE to make it to every session and beat the previous session too! I train alone, so this is essential to me!

I feel fitter and stronger, happier and just all round better than I did before I started training.

I've got the day off work, so I'm gonna eat and then hit the gym for a cardio sesh. I've tested my leg today and it feels ok, but if I get even the slightest twinge I'll stop and rest up.

Thanks for looking J :thumb:


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Push day :thumb:

Woke up feeling AWFUL! Blocked nose, sore throat, nauseous, tired and just generally sh1t.

Forced myself to train anyway as I haven't trained push for over a week due to swapping leg and push days over.

Got to the gym, felt weak but carried on regardless and did...

Bench - 20 x 30kg, 8 x 50kg, 8 x 60kg, 5 x 60kg - The last set beat me :cursing:

Incline DB Press - 20 x 8kg d/b, 8 x 14kg d/b, 8 x 16kg d/b, 8 x 20kg d/b PB

DB Shoulder Press - 15 x 6kg d/b, 8 x 12kg d/b, 8 x 12kg d/b, 8 x 12kg d/b PB

Lat Raises - 8 x 6kg d/b, 8 x 6kg d/b, 8 x 8kg d/b, 8 x 10kg d/b PB

Bench Dips - 8 x bw, 8 x bw, 8 x bw, 8 x bw PB (never managed 4 sets before)

Tri Extensions (machine) - 20 x 18kg, 8 x 36kg, 8 x 36kg, 8 x 36kg PB

Twists with 10kg d/b - 25, 25, 25 PB

I was feeling much better and stronger as the session went on, so at the end I went back to the bench and got that last set of 8 x 60kg out, there was no way I was letting it beat me! 

In a bit people :beer:


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Right, it's official.

I have man-flu :cursing:

I'm just please I was able to train this morning before it got too bad.

No gym tomorrow, plenty fluids, food and rest.

In a (snotty) bit people


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

Get well soon mate.


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

lee_ said:


> Get well soon mate.





KJW said:


> Had it last week ended up having to get an anti biotic. Everyone seems to be getting it at the moment.


Thank guys :thumbup1:

Loads of people round here have it too, but on the plus side my Mrs is looking after me for the moment at least, not sure how long it'll last though :whistling:


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Booo!

Couldn't train this morning, still ill :cursing:

I hate missing a session. Hopefully I'll be o.k. to make it up tomorrow after work.

My wife is actually taking pity on me for once and is making me a lemsip as we speak


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

@ KJW - I love lemsips too, really tasty 

Managed to train today, Monday should be legs but went with pull as I missed it on Friday .

Deadlift - 10 x 30kg, 8 x 80kg, 8 x 80kg, 8 x 80kg - PB

Bent Over Row - 10 x 20kg, 8 x 50kg, 8 x 50kg, 8 x 50 kg - PB

Upright Row - 10 x 20kg, 8 x 40kg, 8 x 40kg, 8 x 40kg - PB

Wide Grip Pull Downs - 10 x 25kg, 8 x 45kg, 8 x 45kg, 8 x 39kg

Seated Row (machine) - 10 x 45kg, 8 x 73kg, 8 x 68kg, 8 x 64kg - PB

EZ Curls - 10 x 10kg, 8 x 17.5kg, 8 x 17.5kg, 8 x 17.5kg - PB

I really started feeling fatigued after the upright rows, this cold I have is still affecting me but at least I could train again! Hit PB's on 5 exercises, although form wasn't great on the EZ curls.

Hopefully this cold will be completely gone by Wednesday so I can train to my maximum again :thumb:

In a bit people


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Legs today

SLDL - 15 x 30kg, 8 x 75kg, 8 x 75kg, 8 x 75kg PB

Squat - 8 x 60kg, 8 x 80kg, 8 x 80kg, 8 x 80kg PB

Calf Raise (Smith Machine) - 10 x 40kg, 10 x 90kg, 10 x 90kg, 10 x 90kg PB

Lunges - 10 x 10kg d/b, 10 x 16kg d/b

Feel loads better today :thumb:

Put 5kg on my SLDL, 10kg on squats and 10kg on calf raises so I'm happy with that. I've also stopped using the pad for squatting too, you should see the marks on my shoulders lol.

I didn't really wear the right clothing for training legs, the trackie bottoms I had on restricted my movement quite a bit, meaning I had to quit the lunges after 2 sets. Next time it'll be shorts on leg day.

I'm pleased that I'm able to increase weight every week still, although I'm reaching the limits of my grip. Hopefully that will start to improve soon too. I want to be deadlifting over 100kg by the end of October, and squatting over 100kg by mid November. I reckon it's defo do-able for me.

When I get to the stage where the weight isn't increasing I'll concentrate on getting each set up to 10 reps, except calf raises where I'll push on to 15. I should then be able to increase weight again.

Anyway, in a bit people :beer:


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

straughany10 said:


> Pleased ya feeling better now mate, just caught up on ya journal, doing really well mate, that push pull legs thing looks canny like, the only problem i have is i dont know how to do most of them exercises, lol and struggle to do calves, lunges and squats due to an injury in my achillies/heel.


Lol, I didn't know how to do most of the either when I started 

One of the staff at your gym should be able to help out with that and bodybuilding.com has a great video section showing how to do all these.

How are you training legs at the moment then? There's nothing to stop you substituting different exercises so you can train them more comfortably. Is it a long-term injury mate?


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Push day

Bench - 10 x 40kg, 4 x 70kg, 8 x 65kg, 5 x 65kg - Sort of PB, see below

Incline DB Press - 10 x 12kg d/b, 8 x 20kg d/b, 8 x 16kg d/b, 8 x 16kg d/b

DB Shoulder Press - 10 x 8kg d/b, 8 x 12kg d/b, 8 x 14kg d/b - PB

DB Lat Raises - 10 x 6kg d/b, 8 x 10kg d/b, 8 x 10kg d/b

Bench Dips - 8 x bw, 8 x bw feet up, 8 x bw feet up - PB

Strange one today.

I felt really tired, as I always do when I train in the morning, but this time I couldn't really snap out of it.

Warm up on bench felt really light so I thought I'd try to rep my previous 1 rep PB of 70kg. I got 4 good reps and could have maybe got 5 but I had no spotter and didn't want to risk it. I then knocked 5kg off and got 8 reps out so that's also a PB. However, when I went for the final set at 65kg I got 5 out then my arms just collapsed on the 6th rep and I had to roll the bar off me :cursing: . This has never happened before, I knew I was pushing it but I really thought I could manage at least one more rep. Live and learn I suppose.

Incline DB press was o.k, but I still felt tired and weak. I then decided to cut a set off the remaining exercises and try to at least match previous PB weights.

DB shoulder press was a struggle, but I managed a PB weight on the final set.

Lat raises were HARD for me to complete and I couldn't get any more weight up.

I then did my close grip bench dips, where I've struggled a bit to get 8 reps out at bodyweight with feet extended for a while apart from last session.

For some reason I felt strong after the first set so I tried the next set with my feet up on a bench for the first time and got 8 reps out quite easily. The final set was also completed with feet up, so this is the way forward for me with bench dips now.

Like I say, up and down.

In a bit people :thumb:


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Pull Session

Deadlift - 15 x 40kg, 8 x 85kg, 8 x 90kg, 8 x 100kg, PB

Bent Over Row - 15 x 30kg, 8 x 55kg, 8 x 60kg, 8 x 60kg, PB

Upright Row - 2 x 50kg, 8 x 40kg, 8 x 40kg

Wide Grip Pulldowns - 15 x 25kg, 8 x 39kg, 8 x 39kg

Smashed my deadlift PB by 20kg and hit 100kg for the first time! This is doubly pleasing cos I got it for reps as well :thumb:

Also put 10kg on my bent over row PB for 2 sets :thumbup1:

Then I tried to get another PB on upright rows but only hit 50kg for 2 reps, which is a PB of sorts but I'm not really counting it until I hit 8 reps at that weight.

By this time I was really tired so I dropped the weight to last sessions max and got 2 sets out.

I was knackered at the end of this and didn't really have any strength left, so I got 3 sets of pulldowns out at a lowish weight and called it a day.

I'm very pleased with the deadlift though and I'm sure there's a lot more to come next time too.

In a bit


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

Sounds like you're doing great mate! Keep up the good work.

It will be interesting to see how you get along with the cycle if you do it.


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh, you read that thread then... :whistling:

I'm torn. I really am. I want to start sooo much, but then I go to the gym and keep seeing all these natty strength gains.

I have everything I need to do this cycle except an understanding Mrs and I know I can sort that side out no problem. One doesn't spend 10 years with someone without knowing how they tick. TBH, she knows me inside out too so I have no doubt she's half expecting me to bring it up soon. Impatient bugger that I am :laugh:

I'm 33, so my natural test levels must be declining and I'm going bald anyway so that doesn't bother me. I keep reading about people feeling fantastic on test and I defo want a bit of that too.

I just don't know. Maybe I should just stick that damn pin in my arse and be done with it.


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh there's no problem with running a cycle, she just wants me to get a bit further on first. I reckon she's been reading up on here lol. It's more the jabbing that scares her cos I've got previous with needles.


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

hobbio go natural man, **** the drugs! I thought long and hard about it but it aint worth it.


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

Hobbio said:


> Oh there's no problem with running a cycle, she just wants me to get a bit further on first. I reckon she's been reading up on here lol. It's more the jabbing that scares her cos I've got previous with needles.


Well the fact you want to do it and she doesn't oppose it is a great thing!

:thumb:


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

bert1 said:


> hobbio go natural man, **** the drugs! I thought long and hard about it but it aint worth it.


Mate, I've always used one drug or another. I'm on script meds for IBS and hyperacidity, I've only recently stopped smoking green every day and as I say, I've got previous with needles. I spent a large chunk of my life in a narcotic fog.

I know what you're saying, I really do, but I just can't see a substance without wanting to abuse it. And it's there, in my cupboard, looking at me with questioning eyes.



lee_ said:


> Well the fact you want to do it and she doesn't oppose it is a great thing!
> 
> :thumb:


I think she's more resigned to the fact that I will do it anyway. Don't feel bad for her though, she's the same as me and won't listen to sh!t that I tell her :beer:


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

hobbio, i also have a very very narcotic past.... it stays there because of my wife and child tho..... make sure if you do this you are 100% and so is she. I do feel better without if it makes any difference, and most my old mates are full bore junkies, dead or in prison but at the end of the day its your body/life


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

I think what it eventually boils down to is that I want to take these drugs 

There we are. No sugar coating or justification at all. I just want to. :innocent:


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

If the missus is ok with it and you want to do it then go for it mate.

Just be safe and follow good procedure!

Lee


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Yes mate. If you read back you'll also find an aborted d-bol only cycle I started but decided against completing in the end.


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Trained push today, should really have been legs but my hams were still very sore from Monday's deadlifting.

Bench - 15 x 40kg, 6 x 70kg (last rep had slight assistance), 8 x 65kg, 8 x 65kg - PB

Incline D/B Press - 15 x 12kg d/b, 8 x 20kg d/b, 8 x 16kg d/b, 8 x 16kg d/b

Lat Raises - 12 x 6kg d/b, 8 x 10kg d/b, 8 x 8kg d/b, 8 x 8kg d/b

Bench Dips - 8 x b/w feet up, 8 x b/w feet up, 7 x b/w feet up

Tricep Push Downs - 8 x 70lb - Just trying this exercise out.

D/B Shoulder Press - 5 x 10kg - By this time I was spent so I called it a day.

I could hardly lift my arms to drive home after this session, so I'm expecting some aches tomorrow :cool2:

In a bit people


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

straughany10 said:


> Why dont ya just wait a bit mate, shed a few more pounds then think again about it when your happy you have lost the weight you wanna lose.
> 
> good to see your still doing well though mate


There is that, but in reality I want to bulk up. I'm happiest watching my strength increase tbh. I'm not gonna cut seriously until next year now and I want to be the biggest and strongest I can be when I do.

Thanks for the nice words too mate


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

No mate, I mean well into next year or maybe even the year after. I want to do a serious bulk now and really pack some size on.


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Good day at work for once, smashed target with half the team on holiday or chucking sickies.

God I hate getting those calls in the morning.."Cough, cough, Hi Al, not gonna be in today cos I have a throat infection/chest infection (really means minor sniffle and complete lack of work ethic) but I should be in tomorrow..."

The next morning.."Cough, cough, Hi Al, not gonna be in today cos I still have a throat infection/chest infection (really means I quite enjoyed my day watching Jeremy Kyle and re-arranging my Cafe World on Facebook, so I'm gonna do it again) but I might be in tomorrow..."

Aarrgghh!

/rant


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

My cycle starts Sunday.

500mg/week Test E for 8 weeks

Weeks 1 - 4 40mg/day D-bol

Weeks 8 - 12 40mg/day D-bol

Week 13 - Start PCT (HCG, Nolva and Clomid on hand)

I can't fcuking wait for the first jab :bounce:

The wife is cool with it as long as she doesn't have to watch or help me inject, and she doesn't want me waving pins around in front of her. This is no problem, I'd prefer to do it in private anyway.

Let the bulk commence :thumb:


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

Good luck mate, remember good procedures and stay safe!

~ Lee


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks guys. I'll be taking ultimate care and safety precautions, don't you worry.

I'm really excited truth be told :thumbup1:


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Well, I started early :whistling:

First jab tonight, 2 ml, straight in with no pain, easy as pie.

I also necked 40mg d-bol.

I've a very slight ache at the injection site but nothing to write home about, all in all it went very well :thumb:

In a bit people :rockon:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

/subscribes


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Yay, you found it :beer:

Welcome mate


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Were starting cycles on the same day :beer:

Instant brothers lol


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Hell yeah, lol :beer:


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Up at 7 to go collect my new laptop cos there was no-one in when they tried to deliver it, had a maccy d brekkie (bacon & egg muffin, double sausage & egg muffin), fixed the brakes on the car, discovered the tyres were properly shagged so had to get 4 new ones and the tracking needed sorting too. Knackered, £180 worse off, grimy fingernailed, just sitting down for a quick go on the new toy before eating lunch (400g salmon fillets & pasta with a little EVOO - I can eat clean occasionally lol).

I'm in a GREAT mood though!

I only started the cycle yesterday, but I'm properly horny and have been since I woke up. Is this usual? Or is it just coincidence I feel like a dog with 2 d1cks all of a sudden :laugh:

Shame the wife is full of cold and tampons :cursing:


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Hobbio said:


> Shame the wife is full of cold and tampons :cursing:


One up the bum no harm done.

If you think you're horny now you will be in for a shock soon enough. So will your wife.

Did you warn the wife about night sweats?


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

I get night sweats anyway mate. She changes my pillow protectors and cases every couple of days and I need brand new pillows every month or so.

There's no issues gaining entry via the tradesman's, but this cold she's got has obviously killed her sex drive. Never mind though, by the time she's over it the painters will have left too and that is her very, very horny time :thumb:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Hobbio said:


> maccy d brekkie (bacon & egg muffin, double sausage & egg muffin),


They are so nice! But believe it or not they have more badness than a big mac as the sausage meat is extremely salty,

I can't eat like that on gear or i get a face like this :lol:


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Lol, that's my default face setting anyway.....

Truth be told, I don't eat at Maccy D's very often. It was more of a necessity today. I'm by no means a clean eater though, although I've been ok for the rest of the day. Just making sure I get the calories, you know. I'm bulking for a good while here and don't mind a bit of fat, I'm not after the ladies all the time like certain people... :whistling:

I'm gonna try to stay cleanish though.

ish :lol:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Hobbio said:


> Lol, that's my default face setting anyway.....
> 
> Truth be told, I don't eat at Maccy D's very often. It was more of a necessity today. I'm by no means a clean eater though, although I've been ok for the rest of the day. Just making sure I get the calories, you know. I'm bulking for a good while here and don't mind a bit of fat, I'm not after the ladies all the time like certain people... :whistling:
> 
> ...


Lol my face also has that default setting so i have to eat clean to keep the weight off my face and body lol


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Hobbio said:


> I get night sweats anyway mate. She changes my pillow protectors and cases every couple of days and I need brand new pillows every month or so.
> 
> There's no issues gaining entry via the tradesman's, but this cold she's got has obviously killed her sex drive. Never mind though, by the time she's over it the painters will have left too and that is her very, very horny time :thumb:


Wow, prepare to wake up in a swimming pool every morning, it's going to get a lot worse. You should buy a small aircon for the bedroom, it might help control the off cycle sweats.


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

SiPhil said:


> Wow, prepare to wake up in a swimming pool every morning, it's going to get a lot worse. You should buy a small aircon for the bedroom, it might help control the off cycle sweats.


Lol, already got one......

makes NO difference :lol:

I always wake up in the night cos my pillow's wet and have to flip it over or swap.

Sucks being a sweaty cvnt lol


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Hobbio said:


> Lol, already got one......
> 
> makes NO difference :lol:
> 
> ...


Cover yourself in glue to block all your sweat glands, then pant like a dog to cool down?

You should try leaning up, get to low bodyfat, I'd say that would help. 18 inch fan next to bed like I use along with the aircon. That helped me when the aircon was working properly, needs a clean and new gas I think, it's crap now and I'm suffering. Silly question, but you do use cotton sheets?


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

SiPhil said:


> Cover yourself in glue to block all your sweat glands, then pant like a dog to cool down?
> 
> You should try leaning up, get to low bodyfat, I'd say that would help. 18 inch fan next to bed like I use along with the aircon. That helped me when the aircon was working properly, needs a clean and new gas I think, it's crap now and I'm suffering. Silly question, but you do use cotton sheets?


Yeah cotton sheets etc. Anything else has me waking up in a swimming pool. Nothing really helps, in fact the only thing that really happens when we chill the room down is that I wake up in a freezing cold pool of sweat...

Legs today

Squat - 10 x 40kg, 8 x 70kg, 8 x 85kg, 8 x 85kg - PB

SLDL - 8 x 60kg, 8 x 80kg, 8 x 80kg, 7 x 80kg (failed on 8th rep) - PB

Calf Raise (Smith Machine) - 12 x 60kg, 8 x 100kg, 8 x 100kg, 8 x 100kg - PB

And that's it.

I have SEVERE lower back pumps, it really affected my workout today. Although I hit PB's in everything I know I could have done more if I hadn't have been in agony :cursing:

I had to lie back on an incline bench between sets to relieve the pain enough to start the next one, and I dropped the lunges at the end cos it was just too uncomfortable. I hope this is just a side from the d-bol, and I also really, really hope it subsides soon!

In a bit people


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Hey mate. Interested to follow your first cycle. *sub'd. :thumb:


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

straughany10 said:


> Alreet mate, how's it going (apart from the back) you enjoying the cycle?


Going good mate, the back pumps only happen for 2-3 hours after taking the tablets so it's not like I'm crippled all day. I'm just waiting for the effects to start kicking in now really. Anyone know how long the d-bol and test e take to become noticeable?



snakebulge said:


> Hey mate. Interested to follow your first cycle. *sub'd. :thumb:


Welcome mate :thumb:

I'm interested too, it'll be good to find out how my body reacts to gear.



KJW said:


> Are lower back pumps a side effect of the cycle?


Back pumps seem to be quite a common side effect of the d-bol. It's certainly looking like I'm gonna suffer with them....

Like I said above though, they go as quickly as they arrive and I'm able to control them a bit with relaxation techniques so it's all good :thumbup1:

Thanks for looking guys :beer:


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Push today

Bench - 15 x 40kg, 8 x 70kg, 8 x 65kg, 8 x 60kg - PB by 2 reps on 70kg

D/B Incline Press - 10 x 12 kg d/b, 8 x 14kg d/b, 8 x 16kg d/b, 8 x 18kg d/b

Lat Raises - 8 x 8kg d/b, 8 x 8kg d/b, 8 x 10kg d/b, 8x 10kg d/b

Tri Push Downs - 8 x 70lb, 8 x 80lb

Bench Dips - 8 x b/w feet up, 8 x b/w feet up

Tried to concentrate on form today so weights stayed pretty much as per last session.

With the tricep work I was going from bench dip to pushdowns and back again, but felt a twinge in my neck after the 2nd set of dips so called it a day.

Had back pumps again, but not too bad this time :thumbup1:

In a bit people


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Pull day today

Deadlift - 10 x 40kg, 8 x 90kg, 8 x 110kg, PB

Bent Over Row - 12 x 40kg, 8 x 60kg, 8 x 60kg

Upright Row - 8 x 40kg, 8 x 40kg, 8 x 40kg

Seated Row - 8 x 36kg, 8 x 73kg, 8 x 73kg

Pull Downs - 8 x 39kg, 8 x 39kg

EZ Bar Curl - 8 x 20kg, PB

Put 10kg on my deadlift since last pull session, but it took it out of me a bit for the rest of the exercises. BOR stayed the same as last time, as did upright row. I got an extra set out at my PB weight on seated row, but my pull downs are still rubbish. I ran out of time so only did 1 set of EZ bar curls, albeit at a PB weight. Back pumps hampered me a bit today as well.

I'm really not a fan of training in the morning before a late shift, I always seem to run out of time and start the session tired anyway :cursing:

On the plus side, I do get the gym pretty much to myself.

I feel like I'm a bit stuck with some of my weights, so I'm gonna keep them as-is and concentrate on getting my reps up to 10. When I've done that I'll increase weight again.

And that's my first week on cycle completed. Anyone know when I should start to see the strength gains?

In a bit people


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeah i don't like training too early...

And about your lifts sticking lol, give it 4 weeks and im sure they will of moved :lol:


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

The Raptor said:



> Yeah i don't like training too early...
> 
> And about your lifts sticking lol, give it 4 weeks and im sure they will of moved :lol:


I certainly hope so...LOL! :beer:


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks J :beer:

2nd jab this morning, went well. No real pains at all, just a slight ache. I found it a little harder to use my left hand to inject into my left glute though.

Will use quads next time, so each site will only get used every 4 weeks.


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

It's easy mate, if I wasn't watching I wouldn't even know when the needle had gone in.

I only feel a very slight pressure when I'm pushing the plunger in and a slight ache afterwards, other than that there's nothing to it. Pins are designed to go in with minimum drama after all :beer:


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Legs today...

Or at least, that was the plan.....

Fcuking AWFUL session :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

Started off well

SLDL - 12 x 50kg, 8 x 70kg, 8 x 80kg, 8 x 80kg - PB

And then the back pumps kicked in with a vengeance! :cursing:

I managed 1 set of 10 squats at 50kg then had to call it a day. I couldn't even walk from the squat rack to the car without sitting down half-way. I know it was pumps cos I'm fine now. This is a real shame, I was feeling really strong after the SLDLs too.

I should have guessed something like this was gonna happen though, I had back pumps at work after my morning d-bol and then got the most painful pump in my calves walking in to town at lunchtime. In hindsight, I shouldn't have taken my evening d-bol before training because I KNOW it'll give me back pumps.

And, as an aside, I think the test is kicking in cos I've had soooo many unexpected hard-ons today :lol:

*Fings wot I 'ave lernt*

1 - D-bol give me incredibly painful back and leg pumps.

2 - I cannot train after taking d-bol.

3 - Test gives me erections that are difficult to hide when I'm standing in front of my team giving the morning meeting :laugh:

Oh well, live and learn.


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm right as rain now and itching to train, but the gym's closed :cursing:

Ah well, at least I know what NOT to do now


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Training after taking Dbol takes the wind out of me for some reason...Glad I'm not the only one... 

Good progress sunny... :beer: and the gains are soon to come :thumb:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

When using dbol mate, you need to tailor workouts if suffer pumps

need to warm up just enough, dont do too many reps on preceeding sets and try get your 1st working set done with as much weight as poss..

Usually only good for 2 or 3 working sets so have to make em count


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

G-fresh said:


> Training after taking Dbol takes the wind out of me for some reason...Glad I'm not the only one...
> 
> Good progress sunny... :beer: and the gains are soon to come :thumb:


Cheers Grandpa Fresh :beer:

:lol:



jw007 said:


> When using dbol mate, you need to tailor workouts if suffer pumps
> 
> need to warm up just enough, dont do too many reps on preceeding sets and try get your 1st working set done with as much weight as poss..
> 
> Usually only good for 2 or 3 working sets so have to make em count


Thanks for the advice JW :thumbup1:

It's looking like pumps are deffo gonna be a big thing for me with the d-bol so I'll be switching things up like you suggest. I might have to hold off taking the evening dose until after training if I can't find a workaround.

I need to do something, I can't have any more workouts fail because I took PEDs :laugh:

Thanks for looking guys :beer:


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

straughany10 said:


> How often do you take the stuff mate? you ganna put some progress pics up soon? i'm really looking forward to seeing them, well done:thumbup1:


I jab 500mg test once a week, 2ml in one injection and I take 20mg dbol in the morning and 20mg in the evening.

No progress pics for a while mate, I'm gonna finish the entire cycle before I even think about it.



KJW said:


> Sounds like the drugs are hampering you a bit!
> 
> How do you feel you're doing with them?


I'm deffo feeling the test, getting horny as hell and feeling great!

The main problem as noted above is the back pumps caused by the dbol. It's good that I'm learning how my body reacts to the AAS, I take my tablets and I get pumps half an hour later for about 2 - 3 hours regular as clockwork. I'm just gonna hold off taking them until after training in future to prevent any more fcuk ups like yesterday.

Weight is up between 3 and 4 kilos depending on when I weigh myself but I don't look much fatter (yet!). My traps are starting to come through and my shoulders are looking much fuller, relatively speaking. I know it's all water at present but it's still nice to see... :cool2:

Anyway, off to eat something now cos I'm starving!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Sounds like fun Hobbio! Never had these gear related back pumps, feel like I'm missing out


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

defdaz said:


> Sounds like fun Hobbio! Never had these gear related back pumps, feel like I'm missing out


Lol, if only it was the fun kind of pumping :laugh:


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Push Day

Bench - 15 x 40kg, 8 x 70kg, 8 x 75kg, 8 x 75kg - PB

D/B Incline Press - 12 x 10kg d/b, 8 x 14kg d/b, 8 x 18kg d/b, 12 x 22kg d/b - PB

D/B Shoulder Press - 10 x 10kg d/b, 8 x 14kg d/b, 3 x 14kg d/b, 7 x 12kg d/b

Lat Raises - 8 x 8kg d/b, 8 x 8kg d/b, 8 x 10kg d/b, 8 x 10kg d/b

Bench Dips - 8 x bw feet up x 3 sets

Tri Push Downs - 8 x 70lb, 8 x 90lb

Much better today!

I held of taking the dbol until PWO to avoid the back pumps and it deffo made a difference :thumb:

My bench has improved by 5kg, but every rep flew up and tbh I could probably have shifted more weight. 100kg is no too far away now :thumbup1:

D/B incline press is a PB too, up from 8 x 18kg to 12 x 22kg d/b. Happy with that 

Shoulder press was ok, first time I've done it in a while. Fried my shoulders and I felt it in my back on the 2nd working set so stopped after 3 reps and dropped weight to get some more out.

Lat raises were the same weight as last time but I really concentrated on form.

Bench dips. Yes.... well, I got 3 sets out but on the last rep of the 3rd set I got cramp in my stomach. As soon as it happened I thought "so THIS is what a hernia feels like!" but hernias don't go when you stretch them out so I reckon I'm ok lol.

Instead of a final set of dips I did 2 sets of push downs, didn't fancy cramping up again so I left the ab work.

All in all, I'm happy with today's session :beer:

In a bit people


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Decent workout mate. Looking good. :thumb:


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

KJW said:


> Fantastic buddy well done!





snakebulge said:


> Decent workout mate. Looking good. :thumb:


Cheers guys :thumb:


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Reality check update!

My diet is sh1t.

My fitness is sh1t.

My belly is large.

My body is sluggish.

My willpower is diminishing.

I overslept and missed Friday's pull session and was working yesterday so couldn't get to the gym.

Had a few vodka jellies and 2 spliffs last night. I'm not smoking properly again but over the last few weeks I have had 3 or 4 spliffs total.

Went to the gym this morning, NO STRENGTH OR ENERGY AT ALL :cursing:

I'm the heaviest I've ever weighed myself at 94.5kg and I'm getting really fat again. The fitness that was enthusing me a few short weeks ago is disappearing. I've been relying on McDonalds to make sure I get enough calories and protein in and doing NO cardio at all.

So.....

Diet will improve as of today. All the [email protected] I was ramming down my neck in the name of "bulking" will cease. No cakes, doughnuts, chocolate etc.

Brown rice is not for me, but I can eat pasta till the cows come home so that will be my main carb source. Bread will all but disappear from my diet cos it's making me feel bloated (I don't get that with pasta) and Maccy D will become an occasional treat again rather than an everyday occurrence. I have a million recipes for mince so I'm gonna start cooking up a weeks worth of meals and freezing them. I'll also cook up a load of chicken. It won't be perfect but it will be good 

Cardio will become an important part of my regime again too. I loved the feeling of getting fitter and I hate this feeling of becoming unfit so I'll do what I have to to reverse it.

Oh, and the spliffs will stop completely as well (apart from over Christmas....). My lungs can't handle smoke and exercise. You should have seen the lumps I was hacking up this morning 

For the record, today's session was as follows...

Deadlift - 10 x 50kg standing on a 3" platform, 10 x 50kg standard

Bent Over Row - 8 x 50kg

30 mins constant rate CV on the recumbent bike.

In short, must work harder!


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

Well, well done for being honest with yourself and not blaming it on other external conditions.

Good luck mate!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice to see your making a change bud :thumbup1:

Junk food does nothing other than ruin out training, i keep mine to weekends


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks guys :beer:

I've been shopping......

Currently cooking up a beef stew that will give 4 portions and a bolognese sauce that will give 5 portions, each portion will have 200g meat in it. The stew has new potatoes in it but will still be a bit short of carbs so I'll have it with a 2 half-sized slices of wholemeal bread. Obviously I'll have the bolognese with pasta.

Todays food has been as follows...

Meal 1 --- 2 scoops M&P Total MRP, 5g BCAA, multi vit, vit b super complex. (26g protein)

Meal 2 --- 2 scoops whey, 100g oats. (22g protein)

Went shopping cos we had literally nothing in, hence the 2 shakes so far.

Meal 3 --- 2 eggs scrambled with 3 half-sized slices of wholemeal bread. (20g protein)

Meal 4 --- Will be a chicken stir-fry, 200g chicken with plenty veg, 1 packet of noodles, done in a Sharwoods sauce. (48g protein)

Meal 5 --- Will be 1 portion of beef stew, 200g beef. Maybe 2 slices of bread depending on how hungry I feel. (44g protein)

Meal 6 --- 1 scoop of ON Gold Standard casein with a good dollop of peanut butter, handful of hazelnuts. (24g protein + whatever is in the nuts and pb)

Total protein 184g, plus whatever is in the nuts and peanut butter. I'm probably just short of my 200g target, but much better than slamming burgers to make sure I hit it!

Carbs and fats I'm not counting at present, although I will need to make sure I'm getting sufficient calories in as well as protein.

On work days I'l have to rely heavily on shakes and MRPs, but again, it's got to be better than keeping Maccy D in business.

I'll post food daily from here on in, more for my benefit than anything else.

Enthusiam and willpower have returned :rockon:

No more cakes, I didn't even grab a bit of brioche when I gave my daughter some after her tea 

The vodka jelly thing will continue though cos my Mrs made about 50 yesterday and I have to help her finish them..... :whistling:

Like I said, not perfect :laugh:

In a bit people


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Good lad! You were honest with yourself, turned things around and are now back on track! Impressive! Keep it up mate and just remember this post when you start to drift back into the fast food habit.


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

snakebulge said:


> Good lad! You were honest with yourself, turned things around and are now back on track! Impressive! Keep it up mate and just remember this post when you start to drift back into the fast food habit.


Cheers matey 

Leg Day

Or rather, Back Pump Day :cursing:

Squat - 10 x 50kg, 8 x 90kg, 8 x 90kg - PB

Leg Press - 10 x 66kg, 8 x 80kg, 8 x 100kg

Leg Curl - 10 x 32kg, 8 x 45kg, 8 x 50kg

Leg Extension - 10 x 36kg, 8 x 45kg, 8 x 50kg

I've been feeling my back all day so I knew what to expect......

I dropped the SLDL and went straight in on the squats. Hit a PB :beer:

Really sore back though, so I decided to concentrate on machine work where I could protect it a bit. Shame really, cos I was feeling strong.

My legs felt like I'd done something afterwards, so not a total disaster like last leg day.

These back pumps are p1ssing me off now, so I'm dropping the dbol and will rearrange things in the gym to protect my lumbar region and give it a chance to recover.

Food today.

Meal 1 - 2 scoops whey, 100g oats, multivit, vit b supercomplex

Meal 2 - 2 scoops Total MRP

Meal 3 - Pasta and bolognase

Meal 4 - 2 scoops Total MRP

Meal 5 - 1 scoop whey, 5g BCAA, 5g glutamine peptides

Meal 6 - 4 scrambles eggs, 2 slices multiseed bread, banana

Meal 7 - 2 scoops whey with 1 pint whole milk, grapes

Meal 8 - 1 scoop casein, big dollop peanut butter, handful of hazelnuts

Had to rely on shakes a bit today, still feels better than slamming burgers.

In a bit people


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Food today.

Meal 1 -- 2 scoops whey, 100g oats

Meal 2 -- 2 scoops Total MRP

Meal 3 -- Beef stew

Meal 4 -- 2 scoops whey, 100g oats

Meal 5 -- 200g turkey breast, basmati rice, bit of teriyaki sauce

Meal 6 -- will be 400g stewed steak with a bit of mash and some veg

Meal 7 -- will be 1 scoop casein, good spoonful of peanut butter

Back has been sore today, hopefully dropping the dbol and allowing it time to heal will sort it out for good.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Bloomin eck that's some good nosh there hobbio. :thumb:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

PS You're doing exactly what I do - I cook up a kilo or two at a time of steak mince or diced steak and make a big batch of food. I then bag it up into meal portions, chill a few for the next day or two and freeze the rest. Every morning defrost a couple and it really sets you up for the day.


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Cheers Daz, I have to pre-cook as much as possible. Deffo the way forward :beer:

Slight amendment to meal 6, I had 3 wholemeal roti instead of the mash. Roughly the same carbs and calories, but easier to fit in.


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Push Day

Chest Press Machine - 15 x 50kg, 10 x 82kg, 8 x 100kg, 6 x 100kg

Incline DB press - 10 x 18kg, 8 x 22kg, 5 x 24kg

DB Shoulder Press - 8 x 12 kg, 8 x 12kg, 8 x 14kg, 8 x 16kg

Lat Raises - 10 x 8kg, 8 x 10kg, 8 x 10kg, 8 x 12 kg

Tri Push Downs - 12 x 80lb, 8 x 110lb, 8 x 110lb, 8 x 90lb

Tri Extensions - 8 x 32kg, 8 x 36kg

Cable Flyes - 10 x 50lb/side, 10 x 60lb/side

Bicep curls - 10 x 23kg, 10 x 27kg

Good workout today, although I had to use the chest press machine cos the bench was in use.

Food today

Meal 1 -- 2 scoops whey, 100g oats

Meal 2 -- 2 scoops Total MRP

Meal 3 -- Beef stew

Meal 4 -- 2 scoops whey, 100g oats

Meal 5 -- 1 scoop whey, 5g BCAA, 5g glutamine peptides, good spoonful of peanut butter

Meal 6 -- Some PWO shake they had at the gym. Not sure what it was but it came recommended and made a change from the usual PWO I have

Meal 7 -- 3 boiled eggs, 2 slices multiseed bread, grapes

Meal 8 -- 1 scoop casein in milk, good spoonful of peanut butter, multivit, vit b supercomplex

Struggled a bit finding time to eat properly today so have relied heavily on shakes.

In a bit people


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm feeling good, apart from my back. I took a diclophenac before training to make sure it wouldn't let me down again.

Not a long-term solution though.


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

I've had lower back problems on and off for years. It had been ok recently so I assumed the dbol had caused the problems this time. I still think it did, but it'll probably take a little while to heal.

No bad thing though, I'm just switching things round in the gym to protect it a little. It's deffo getting better every day, I just took the painkiller to make sure. I'll probably be ok to deadlift on friday (I trained push today to give a bit more time for it to improve) but I'll keep it light and if in doubt I'll just drop it for another week.

No more training on diclophenac though.


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Back has been much better today :thumb:

Food today

Meal 1 -- 2 scoops Total MRP, big spoon of peanut butter

Meal 2 -- 2 scoops Total MRP

Meal 3 -- Beef stew, banana, packet of quavers (had to be done lol)

Meal 4 -- Turkey, stuffing and cranberry baguette

Meal 5 -- 2 chicken breasts, 100g (uncooked weight) pasta + a bit of sauce

Meal 6 -- Will be same as meal 5, plus a few mini kabanos for flavour and no sauce

Meal 7 -- 1 scoop casein, big spoonful of peanut butter

I've been hungry ALL DAY! I just can't seem to fill up at all.

More solid food today, but not much in the way of veg. I'm getting the hang of it though


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

> Meal 4 -- Turkey, stuffing and cranberry baguette


That sounds lovely jubbly.


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

SiPhil said:


> That sounds lovely jubbly.


It was mate 



KJW said:


> Just watch the back though - painkillers won't be a longterm solution either but if you're keeping things fresh then the back will have less chance to be put under constant strain on one part...


Oh, I'm deffo looking after it now.

Pull Day

Pull Downs - 20 x 25kg, 8 x 45kg, 8 x 52kg, 8 x 52kg - PB

Seated Row - 20 x 27kg, 8 x 77kg, 8 x 77kg, 8 x 73kg - PB

Upright Row - 10 x 30kg, 10 x 30kg, 10 x 25kg, 10 x 25kg

EZ Curls - 4 x 20kg

Machine Curls - 7 x 23kg, 8 x 18kg

No deadlifts or bent over rows today as I am allowing time for my back to recover. I started with the seated exercises and then made sure I didn't put too much pressure on my back with the upright rows. I felt a twinge during the first set of EZ curls so moved to the machine, but my biceps were pretty much spent by then anyway.

It felt good to hit PBs on pulldowns and seated row, and the pump in my arms especially is amazing! Although I can't straighten them yet and I look like a carpet carrier :laugh:

I reckon I'll be o.k. to start lighter deadlifts and bent rows next week, my back feels almost fully recovered now :thumb:

Food

Meal 1 -- 1 can Dunns River Nurishment, Ginsters scotch egg bar (got up late and had to forage in the shop by work)

Meal 2 -- 2 scoops Total MRP

Meal 3 -- Pasta Bolognase

Meal 4 -- 2 scoops Total MRP

Meal 5 -- 2 scoops whey, 100g oats PWO

Meal 6 -- will be 4 eggs, 2 slices toast

Meal 7 -- dunno yet, possibly fish if there's any in the freezer

Meal 8 -- 1 scoop casein, big spoon of peanut butter

It's Friday though, and if I get wasted then meals 7 and 8 are subject to change.. :whistling:

Food not the best today, but not as bad as it was before I started logging it. Oh, and as I have a fridge full of vodka jellies that need eating (drinking?) this will probably end up being my night off...

In a bit people


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Right, eating went to sh!t over the weekend and I had to skip gym this morning waiting for a dishwasher to be delivered (it turned up at 3:30, waaay after I'd left for work).

Got to finish a presentation tonight, for an job interview I have tomorrow that I thought was actually on Wednesday so it all a bit AAAARRRRGGGGHHH!!! around here at the mo.

Oh, and the fvckers didn't even install the dishwasher properly so I had to fix that tonight too :cursing:

Wish me luck tomorrow with the interview!

In a bit people


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Lol, thanks that J :whistling:

It's for the CS managers role at my current place, it went well but it'll be a couple of weeks before I hear anything.

Food today

Meal 1 -- 2 Weetabix, little bit of sugar, 1 banana, 1 scoop whey in water

Meal 2 -- 2 scoops Total MRP

Meal 3 -- Pork and stuffing roll, egg mayo roll, banana, packet of quavers

Meal 4 -- 2 scoops Total MRP

Meal 5 -- 3 Boiled eggs, 2 slices wholemeal toast, 1 apple, 2 satsumas

Meal 6 -- 2 scoops casein, 500ml whole milk, 50g (ish) peanut butter

Getting back into the food after a few days of rubbish eating. Not cramming myself with junk, more like not eating enough and not getting enough protein in. Still not perfect, but I have to do this in small steps....

In a bit


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Yes mate work the protein up gradual, gets monotonous otherwise...Good luck mate


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Cheers guys :thumb:

I think I'm gonna re-vamp my training a little too. I've been reading up on DogCrapp training methods and I think it'll help my back recover but still allow me to hit my muscles harder overall. I'm just starting to get the feeling that "something" is missing from my plan anyway. I'll probably go with a 4 day split, but trained over 3 days if you catch my drift. As soon as I've given it some proper thought I'll post it up here.

In a bit


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

romper stomper said:


> where would you get such a silly idea from ??


I think it was some bloke in China that gave me the idea, his name was Romper I think.. :whistling:


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Training today

It was going to be Push day, but I mixed it up with Legs a bit due to missing a session on Monday.

Bench - 12 x 50kg, 8 x 70kg, 5 x 80kg (PB weight)

Squat - 10 x 50kg, 8 x 70kg

Leg Press - 20 x 25kg, 8 x 100kg, 8 x 100kg

Incline DB Press - 8 x 22kg d/b, 12 x 22kg d/b (failure), 10 x 18kg d/b (failure)

Tri Pushdowns - 12 x 60lb, 12 x 90lb, 10 x 100lb (failure)

Swiss Ball Flyes - 10 x 10kg d/b

Then I was sick.

Came back and did 10 mins cardio on the recumbent bike.

I'm a little disappointed with my benching today, even though I hit a PB weight I wanted more reps with it. Last time I got 2 x 8 at 75kg so I at least wanted 8 x 80kg, especially seeing how easily the 70kg flew up. Never mind, I'll get it next time.

I stopped squatting after 2 sets cos I felt my back, it's defo getting better though so I'll be going for some heavy deadlifts on Friday.

I started feeling sick after the leg press, but pushed through it with the incline d/b press and pushdowns and took them both to failure this time. I then tried the swiss ball flyes basically cos I've been reading so much about them on TinyTom and Dutch's threads, but after 1 set the nausea caught up with me and I had to go and spew.

Felt good enough afterwards to get 10 mins cardio out though :thumb:

In a bit people


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice going mate.

As said,take it steady with the deads as you don't want any setbacks


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

romper stomper said:


> If your back is so sore you can only do two sets of squats- then i would totally forget deadlifts on friday - which will be alot harder on the back as it is worked directly !!!





xpower said:


> Nice going mate.
> 
> As said,take it steady with the deads as you don't want any setbacks


Maybe you guys are right :beer:

I'll see how I am at the end of the session and throw a couple of light DL sets in if my back's o.k. I love deadlifting and I really miss it!


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

romper stomper said:


> there is no maybe about it mate


I didn't end up training anyway mate.

Between plumbers, work and kiddie I've not had time to hit the gym and my diet has been rubbish. Not junk food, just not eaten enough. On the plus side, we actually have hot running water for the first time in 4 months!

But!

All that is out the way now, I've been shopping and pre-prepared a sh!tload of meals. Beef stew, chicken stew, chicken thighs etc. I've also got enough eggs to sink a battleship and actual time to cook when I'm at home.

Gym time should also now be unaffected by anything else and the rest has fixed my back completely so I can't wait to get back on it tomorrow!


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

lee_ said:


> Good man, I want to know how you're getting on with your cycle once you're able to stabalise stuff.
> 
> I'm in a similar situation at the moment moving across the country and living out of hotels.
> 
> I'm expecting big things from you!


LMAO! Thanks for the vote of confidence mate, but in reality I'll be happy to gain anything and keep it after PCT! Diet and training is where I need to focus now so any gains I get are not just fat and water....

Trained tonight - Legs

SLDL - 10 x 40kg, 10 x 60kg, 10 x 60kg

Calf Raise (Smith Machine) - 10 x 40kg, 12 x 80kg (failure), 14 x 80kg (failure)

Leg Press - 15 x 80kg, 10 x 107kg, 10 x 114kg - PB

Leg Curl - 10 x 50kg, 10 x 55kg, 12 x 45kg (failure) - PB

Kept it light with the SLDL, but still felt my back afterwards :cursing: (yes Romper, you are definitely right about the deadlifts!  )

Dropped the squats, but made sure I got some decent calf-raises in. 20kg down on last time to protect my back, but I concentrated on form, went to failure and really made them burn!

Leg press is becoming a favourite of mine now, hit 2 PBs on it tonight :rockon:

I hit another PB on the leg curls, then dropped the weight and went to failure to finish off.

My back hurt too much to continue which peed me off cos I had sooo much left in the tank :cursing:

I'm gonna re-organise my training ASAP, drop the SLDL totally with immediate effect and keep my squats light until I can get this back problem fixed.

Food today...

I slept in, so missed breakfast and did not have time to prep my shakes. Not a good start, but I'll have made it up by the end of the day. I'l start the list, calling the first meal I actually ate meal 1.

Meal 1 -- Beef stew, rice, banana, apple, custard slice (it was there, staring at me. I had to eat it..)

Meal 2 -- Turkey and stuffing baguette

Meal 3 -- 1 scoop Total MRP in water, 10g BCAA, 10g glutamine peptides, some peanut butter

Meal 4 -- will be 2 or 3 chicken thighs, mash, veg and gravy

Meal 5 -- will be 4-6 scrambled eggs, 2 slices toasted bergen bread, fruit

Meal 6 -- will be 1 scoop casein, peanut butter

Early night tonight, can't sleep in tomorrow too!

In a bit people


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

KJW said:


> Heya buddy, glad you are still doing well. My readership has plummeted somewhat  my back and shoulders are agony 48 hours after the last session so I really hope I'm better for tomorrow.


Hi J, you know what they say - No pain, no gain :laugh:


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Calves have been sore today, but my back has been absolutely fine 

Made it to the gym for 30 mins cross country programme on the recumbent bike.

I'm reducing my carb intake because I got called fat again today :cursing:

Food today

Meal 1 -- 2 scoops whey in water (46g protein, 4g fat, 4g carb, 236 kcals)

Meal 2 -- 2 scoops whey in water, banana (47g protein, 4g fat, 31g carb, 341 kcals)

Meal 3 -- Chicken stew, no pots, pasta or rice, only carbs are from the veg in it (42g protein, 5g fat, unknown carbs/not many, 214kcal)

Meal 4 -- 2 scoops whey in water, apple, orange, some pomegranate (51g protein, 5g fat, 56g carbs, 448 kcals)

Meal 5 -- 2 scoops whey in skimmed milk, slice of quiche, sausage roll (it needed to be eaten or binned, and I don't like wasting food...) (72g protein, 39g fat, 60g carbs, 907kcals)

Meal 6 -- 5 eggs, 2 rashers bacon, 1 slice of toasted burgen bread, spread (43g protein, 34g fat, 12g carb, 540 kcals)

Meal 7 -- 2 chicken thighs, skin on, roasted (32g protein, 20g fat, 0 carbs, 306 kcals)

Meal 8 -- 1 scoop casein in 250ml whole milk (32g protein, 10g fat, 15g carb, 280kcals)

Totals - 365g Protein, 121g Fat, 178g carbs, 3272 kcals

Wow! I had literally no idea I was getting so much protein, and the kcals are much higher than I thought even after I've dropped my carb intake down. No wonder I was piling on the fat! At least I'm feeding my muscle growth.....

I really need to take more care with my diet, this is an eye opener to say the least!


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Really?

I'm about to switch mine up too


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

At least you know what works for you!

I'm looking at mine this week with a view to changing it up from next week.


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Push session

Bench - 12 x 60kg, 7.5 x 80kg (failure), 5 x 80kg (failure) - PB

D/B Incline Press - 10 x 22kg d/b, 6 x 24kg d/b (failure), 8 x 24kg d/b (failure) - PB

D/B Shoulder Press - 10 x 12kg d/b, 10 x 12kg d/b, 5 x 14kg d/b (failure)

Lat Raises - 8 x 8kg d/b, 8 x 8kg d/b, 7 x 10kg d/b (failure)

Tri Pushdowns - 12 x 90lb, 10 110lb (failure), 9 x 110lb (failure)

1 min Split Jumps

Squat - 10 x 75kg

PB on bench reps, pb on incline d/b press reps :thumbup1:

I decided to take everything to failure tonight, my tris were fried by the end of it!

I ran out of time to get some proper cardio in, but did manage 1 min of split jumps. They don't half take it out of you, but we got some p1ss-taking comments from some of the lads telling us we looked like Billy Elliott and asking when we were appearing on stage :lol:

Then I was chatting about my back problem and got my form checked on squats. It's decent, but I tried this set with my heels on biscuit plates and it made sooo much difference. Defo the way forward for me!

Food Today

Meal 1 -- 2 scoops whey in water (42g pro, 4g fat, 4g carb, 236 kcals)

Meal 2 -- 2 scoops whey in water, orange (42g pro, 4g fat, 15g carb, 281 kcals)

Meal 3 -- Beef casserole (approx 300g beef, some veg), banana (95g pro, 17g fat, 27g carb, 665kcals)

Meal 4 -- 2 scoops whey in water, 50g oats, 10g BCAAs, 10g glutamine peptides (50g pro, 11g fat, 39g carb, 430 kcals)

Meal 5 -- 2 scoops whey in water, 50g oats, slice of quiche (62g pro, 33g fat, 65g carb, 788 kcals)

Meal 6 -- 5 eggs, half a mattesons reduced fat smoked sausage, 1 slice toasted burgen bread, spread (51g pro, 47g fat, 19g carb, 716 kcals)

Meal 7 -- 2 roasted chicken thighs (32g pro, 20g fat, 0 carb, 306 kcals)

Meal 8 -- will be 1 scoop casein in 250ml milk (32g pro, 9g fat, 15g carb, 278 kcals)

Totals - 406g protein, 145g fat, 184g carb, 3700 kcals


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Looking good there Hobbio. Workouts look good and you now got the squats sorted to take some strain off your lower back. Keep up the good work matey. 

As per Lee, you still on cycle and how's it going? :thumb:


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

lee_ said:


> Good man! Keep up the good work!
> 
> Are you still on cycle? Have you notice any decent gains?





snakebulge said:


> Looking good there Hobbio. Workouts look good and you now got the squats sorted to take some strain off your lower back. Keep up the good work matey.
> 
> As per Lee, you still on cycle and how's it going? :thumb:





KJW said:


> Good news about the squads, well done buddy.


Thanks guys :thumb:

I'm still on, just beginning to notice gains especially around my traps which are starting to get a lot more defined. It's hard to tell elsewhere, mainly due to the fat I'm carrying. When I've finished this cycle I'm gonna cut and then bulk lean for the rest of next year. I've had no sign of gyno so far (touch wood) but my weight is staying pretty constant around the 94kg mark now :confused1: . The mirror is telling me something is happening though.

That small adjustment of standing with my heels on biscuit plates has made a serious difference to my squatting! Who'd have thunk it eh?

I trained pull on Friday with 20 mins HIIT x-trainer to finish, I did a circuit of all the upper body machines and then cardio on Sunday. CBA to list these in detail now. As for food, Friday was good but over the weekend it was less good. I made sure I got enough protein though.

Trained legs today

Squat - 10 x 60kg, 10 x 80kg, 10 x 80kg

Seated Calf Raises - 20 x 30kg d/b x 3

Leg Press - 15 x 80kg, 10 x 100kg, 10 x 114kg

Lunges - 20 x 10kg d/bs, 10 x 10kg d/bs, 10 x 10kg d/bs

Squats felt good, my back felt slightly sore afterwards so I decided to do seated calf raises instead of using the smith machine. My gym only has up to 30kg d/b, so I used those.

Leg press felt good, I could probably have gone up in weight tbh so I'll be sure to do that next time.

Lunges give me some mental pumps in my quads and they also seem to hit that muscle on the inside of my thigh (don't know what it's called) so they're back in every leg session from now on.

In a bit people!


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Cheers J 

Push day

Was a fcuking AWFUL session :cursing:

Bench - 12 x 60kg, 3 x 80kg

Bench (Smith Machine) - 0 x >80kg??, 5 x 80kg (failure)

Incline Bench (Smith Machine) - 8 x 60kg, 5 x 60kg (failure)

Shoulder Press - 8 x 12kg d/b x 3

Lat Raise - 8 x 8kg d/b x 3

Front Raise - 8 x 8kg d/b x 3

Pec Deck - 10 x 50kg, 8 x 64kg, 8 x 64kg

Tri Pushdown - 10 x 90lb, 8 x 100lb, 8 x 100lb

Approx 6 mins stationary bike.

Bloody awful today. I woke up with the intention of smashing my chest, but all did not go to plan....

I forgot my gloves and training log to begin with. My warm up on the bench felt good, but as soon as I attempted 80kg I just felt weak. There was no-one around to spot for me, so I thought I'd take it to the smith machine.

Except I forgot to take the weight of the smith bar into account, so when I unracked it the bar came flying down to the stops and I had to roll out from underneath. I then adjusted the weight, but still only managed 5 reps (I think). Tried incline bench whilst I was there too, again I just felt like there was nothing in the tank.

I gritted my teeth and forced the rest of the workout through, but all in all I'm disappointed.

Oh, and the trackie bottoms I was training in have a seam that kept forcing my bollocks apart whilst I was trying to cycle so I only managed about 6 mins cardio too.

Can't win 'em all, eh?


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Prob be a couple of weeks mate. Fingers crossed and all that


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

straughany10 said:


> Bad day at the offive bruv, lol
> 
> I hate it when i get them but i tend to only get them on Back days like today, hate it, hate doin back:cursing:


Yeah, I've already forgotten about it and am looking forward to pull day tomorrow :thumb:



KJW said:


> What's the job youre in for?


CS manager mate at my current place. We shall see......


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Hey Hob!

Mate, don't sweat the bad workouts. Any one individual workout doesn't make that much difference - it's a solid, disciplined diet and training regime over the long haul that brings results.

And also the thing is, it doesn't matter if you were depleted for that one workout - you still placed a lot of stress on the muscles and that's all you need to do to trigger a response from your body. You have to provide the fuel, rest and time for it to then do the work. Rinse, repeat. Over and over, whilst staying as injury free as possible.

Good luck with the job mate.


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

defdaz said:


> Hey Hob!
> 
> Mate, don't sweat the bad workouts. Any one individual workout doesn't make that much difference - it's a solid, disciplined diet and training regime over the long haul that brings results.
> 
> ...


Yeah, no point crying over spilt milk and all that - cheers mate 

Trained pull today

Pull Downs - 15 x 32kg, 10 x 45kg, 8 x 59kg PB (weight)

Seated Row - 10 x 64kg, 8 x 82kg, 8 x 82kg PB (sets)

Deadlift - 8 x 60kg, 8 x 100kg, 8 x 60kg

Back Extensions - 8 x BW, x 2

D/B Preacher Curls - 10 x 10kg/side, 10 x 12kg/side, 10 x 14kg/side PB (weight)


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

PB City!! Well done mate!


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Cheers mate! I reckon I could have got more on the deads too, but I'm still protecting my back a touch.

I had a sudden urge to measure my guns tonight cos I just wasn't seeing any progress. Turns out they've gone from 14" right and just under 14" left to 15 1/4" right and just under 15" left. Both measurements are at the same approx body fat levels too 

So, roughly an inch gained both sides and I didn't notice!


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

KJW said:


> Arms are the worst for noticeable growth in my opinion. Mine jumped up just over 2'' a few months back and I was none the wiser.* I still don't believe the tape measure either*


Lol, I measured about 5 times before I finally accepted it :lol:


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

A mate of mine dropped round today, I hadn't seen him for a couple of months and he said the difference in my shoulders and traps was really noticeable 

He did temper this somewhat by mentioning that I also still had a gut on me :lol:

He kept getting me to do front double bi and suck the gut in (yes, he's gay lol), I take what he says with a pinch of salt but it still brought a smile to my face :thumbup1:

Oh, and of course I answered the door with no top on :whistling:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

Well done my friend!

So tell us how is the cycle going specifically? Is it something you'd do again? Did you notice any big changes?


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

lee_ said:


> Well done my friend!
> 
> So tell us how is the cycle going specifically? Is it something you'd do again? Did you notice any big changes?


Hmmm..... Well, I'll reserve final judgement until I'm done and have finished pct but right here, right now? I wish I'd have waited. My weight isn't increasing over 94-95kg, but my gut is huge again cos I screwed up my diet and ate all sorts of crap in the name of bulking. I have deffo gained muscle, but have I gained more than I would have just by eating right and staying natty? Unsure about this tbh. Whatever gains I have are disguised by my fat and water retention, I really don't know if I have gyno coming on and my strength hasn't exactly gone through the roof.

I should have carried on cutting to get completely rid of my fat [email protected] and then attempted to gain lean mass. As we stand I don't like the way I look and I deffo look fatter than before I started all this malarkey.

I'm not even sure that my gear is genuine. It looks the part for sure, but I just don't think the gains I'm seeing on what is my first cycle are worth the cash I've blown. Without doubt, my diet has let me down. Is probably is real AAS, but I've not been doing well enough in the kitchen tbh.

I can't wait for this cycle to end so I can diet down and get lean.

I'll probably juice again, but not until I know I can train and eat well enough to make the most of it.

You live, you learn.

Trained legs today

Squats - 10 x 50kg, 10 x 80kg, 8 x 85kg

Calf Raise (Smith Machine) - 8 x 100kg X 3

Lunges - 20 x 10kg d/b X 3

Leg Press - 10 x 80kg, 8 x 114kg, 8 x 114kg

My squats are within 5 kg of my PB, with little to no back pain :thumb:

Maybe now my back seems to be fixed I can push on and start increasing the weights again....

In a bit people


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

Well at least you're brave enough to give yourself honest feedback and post it here.

Life as I see it is one long learning cycle and we have to fail enough to succeed in most things we do.

Onwards and upwards!

All the best,

Lee


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

No point in lying to myself mate


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Hobbio said:


> No point in lying to myself mate


Too true mate but the workouts are looking good. Get cutting after your cycle and then see how much progress you've made. You may be surprised, you may be dissapointed but you've been honest enough with yourself to know where you've gone wrong. Following as always mate so keep up the good work. Am hoping you see a big difference when you've done a cut to get rid of the bodyfat gained.


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

snakebulge said:


> Too true mate but the workouts are looking good. Get cutting after your cycle and then see how much progress you've made. You may be surprised, you may be dissapointed but you've been honest enough with yourself to know where you've gone wrong. Following as always mate so keep up the good work. Am hoping you see a big difference when you've done a cut to get rid of the bodyfat gained.


Yeah, I'll be happier when I get this fat down I'm sure. Any difference in my muscularity will be a bonus I suppose.



KJW said:


> Good post Hobbio buddy. Glad to see you're reflecting on the here and now. I'm doing the same...hence the rut


Rut... Yeah, that sums it up...

So...... I've mixed it up a bit 

Push Day

D/B Incline Press - 12 x 12kg d/b, 12 x 18kg d/b, 12 x 24 kg d/b - PB (Reps)

Bench - 10 x 50kg, 4 x 80kg (f), 8 x 70kg, 5 x 75kg (f)

Decline Bench - 12 x 40kg, 12 x 50kg, 5 x 70kg (f)

Incline D/B Flyes - 10 x 10kg d/b, 9 x 12kg d/b (f), 7 x 12kg d/b (f)

Military Press - 10 x 25kg, 8 x 30kg (f), 5 x 35kg (f)

Tricep Rope Pushdown - 10 x 80lb, 10 x 100lb, 6 x 120lb (f) - PB (weight)

This will be my new push day. I'll switch it up between Incline DB and Incline Bench, and although I know that D/B Flyes are more of a pull exercise this is also my main chest day. I'm gonna be moving towards a Legs/Chest + Tri/Back + Bi/Shoulders + Abs 4 days split, but done over 3 days as well, and this a big step towards that.

PB on D/B Incline for reps, but my bench was not great. I'm defo stuck a bit, so this switch should help me overcome this.

Tried Decline Bench for the first time and I really like it. It'll defo be a good addition to my routine, along with the Incline D/B Flyes which are also a new to me.

Military Press next, felt good and now I've found my starting weight I'm hoping to push on and really get this one improved.

Finished with Tricep Pushdowns, hit a pb on weight :thumb:

Although I was disappointed with my bench, overall I'm pleased with tonight's workout. It's good to be doing different things, I've had a real burst of enthusiasm again :rockon:

In a bit people


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Hobbio said:


> I can't wait for this cycle to end so I can diet down and get lean.


Why wait for it to end? By the sounds of it you're not gaining an awful lot of lean tissue anyway, so cut the calories and carbs down but continue training as though you're bulking. I think you'll be surprised with what you can accomplish, I've very recently come to realise this myself. I couldn't stay with the very low calorie diet I was on so raised them a little. I'm still losing fat slowly and visibly gaining lean tissue. My diet now is far from what many would consider a bulk and nothing like what I used to consume.

Get yourself a bottle of T3 and some will power and more determination. If your gear is real you will make gains and lose fat. I'm only on 500mg test a week like you.


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

SiPhil said:


> Why wait for it to end? By the sounds of it you're not gaining an awful lot of lean tissue anyway, so cut the calories and carbs down but continue training as though you're bulking. I think you'll be surprised with what you can accomplish, I've very recently come to realise this myself. I couldn't stay with the very low calorie diet I was on so raised them a little. I'm still losing fat slowly and visibly gaining lean tissue. My diet now is far from what many would consider a bulk and nothing like what I used to consume.
> 
> Get yourself a bottle of T3 and some will power and more determination. If your gear is real you will make gains and lose fat. I'm only on 500mg test a week like you.


This sounds like a plan :thumb:

Reps mate 



KJW said:


> Good to see you have the enthusiasm back!


Hell yeah!!!

Pull Day today

Deadlift - 15 x 45kg, 8 x 85kg, 8 x 85 kg

Bent Over Row - 8 x 55kg, 8 x 55kg, 8 x 55kg

Upright Row - 8 x 35kg, 8 x 40kg, 8 x 40kg

One Arm D/B Row - 10 x 16kg/side

D/B Preacher Curls - 8 x 14kg/side, 8 x 16kg/side - PB

EZ Bar Curl - 8 x 20kg

Pulldowns - 8 x 45kg, 6 x 66kg, 6 x 59kg - PB

Seated Row - 8 x 55kg, 8 x 55kg, 8 x 55kg

I should have trained yesterday but couldn't make it, so I went today instead.

Kept the weight down a bit on the deadlift to concentrate on form, but I'm back to within 5kg of my PB on bent over row and I equalled my PB on upright row with NO BACK PAIN AT ALL!!! :bounce:

I tried one arm d/b rows out for the first time today, I'm defo gonna incorporate them into my workouts from now on.

I hit a PB on d/b preacher curls, and equalled my PB on EZ bar curls.

Pulldowns also gave me a new PB, but by this time I was pretty much spent so my seated row is a bit down on weight.

When I was finished the pump in my forearms was mental! My biceps feel quite tight too, I've defo done something right today!

In a bit people


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh, and for the record, I've just had my final jab of this cycle. I was gonna extend it a little, but have decided not to. PCT starts in 4 weeks....


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Well, I still have 4 weeks or so with all this test still in my system. I'm gonna get some pics up in the near future and let others be the judge.......


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Post some pics now then mate and then some more in 4 weeks and see if there's any improvements between the two. How do you think it's gone on cycle? You made any big improvements compared to not being on cycle?


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Right, back again!

Life got in the way, training has been happening but has not been great, diet's been AWFUL, I didn't get the job I went for, motivation was non-existent. We've all been there, frankly I couldn't be bothered with anything or anyone.

Snapped myself out of it tonight, hit the gym with enthusiasm, motivation and purpose :bounce:

Pull Day

Deadlift - 8 x 60kg, 8 x 80kg, 4 x 120kg, 2 x 140kg - PB

Bent Over Row - 8 x 60kg, 5 x 80kg, 5 x 80kg - PB

Upright Row - 8 x 45kg, 8 x 45kg, 8 x 45kg - PB

Pulldown - 8 x 45kg, 8 x 66kg - PB (reps)

Preacher Curls - 8 x 12kg/side

4 PBs, I've put 30kg on my DL and 20kg on my BOR, with 5kg on UR and 3 extra reps at my PB weight on pulldowns!! I was just about finished after this and only managed one set of preachers before I called it a day.

Latest pics are attached......

My honest feeling is that the cycle was a waste of time and money for me at this stage, from here on in I'm gonna concentrate on training and eating right before I even consider running another one. I don't think I've really gained anything except fat, although the pics aren't the best they do give a pretty accurate representation of where I'm currently at. For the record, I'm sucking in the gut so hard that I nearly punctured a lung :laugh:

New goals for me are:

Lose fat!!!

Get a lot more CV fitness.

Stop trying to use drugs as a short cut (although I'll probably use ECA to help with the fat loss, just because I have some lying around and I quite like them  )

Target weight is 80kg (currently 96kg), I have already reigned in my eating but the cut proper will start after Christmas. No point in setting an unrealistic goal, and I KNOW that I won't be able to stick to a cutting diet until after all the festivities :whistling:

In a way, I'm glad I did this. I now know what I want to achieve and I also know that there are no short cuts.

In a bit people :thumbup1:


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

KJW said:


> Nice calves!


Thanks J 

I do train calves, but tbh they seem to be my best growing body part anyway. It'd be great if all my muscles responded in the same way.... 

Cardio today

First proper cardio sesh in a while, dropped 2 ECA caps and smashed it :thumbup1:

20 mins HIIT stationary bike

20 mins HIIT x-trainer

20 mins cross country programme on the recumbent bike

Felt great, no doubt that the ECA helped but that's why I took it :laugh:

Cardio will play a major role in all my sessions now that I have adjusted my goals, I feel so much better mentally now that I have finally decided what I want to achieve in the short, medium and long term.

Bring it on!!!!


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh, and I nearly forgot. I've bought myself some nice clothes that are *just* too small around the belly to give me an extra incentive to lose the fat


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

KJW said:


> Bit risky! ;0


They're not THAT tight lol....



romper stomper said:


> Best way mate- the biggest buildings are built on solid foundations- good luck


Thanks romper, seems you were right all along....... :thumbup1:

Leg day

Squat - 10 x 20kg, 10 x 60kg X 10

Seated Calf Raise - 20 x 20kg, 10 x 60kg X 10

Leg Press - 10 x 66kg X 3

Done!

I went for some volume tonight, I was finished by set 3 of the leg press. I did like the 10 x 10 squats, I felt my back but it was manageable and it's fine now 

The calf raises were started with a barbell across my knees but I switched to a 30kg dumbbell each side after set 5 because lifting it off myself between sets to get a drink became a struggle. The dumbbells were much easier to get up so I went with them instead.

Leg press was ok ish, but it's a horizontal type and my gut gets in the way a bit so it feels quite uncomfortable to use properly. This should get easier as I get leaner so it's all good 

In a bit :beer:


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Quick fly by.

I've got a stinking cold and my daughter's got chicken pox so no training until we're better.

We sent her to 2 pox parties this year and she didn't catch it, then BAM! The week before christmas it appears out of nowhere!


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

KJW said:


> I'm loaded too. Stinks!


Hope you feel better soon mate 

Trained today!

Chest and Triceps

Bench - 20kg x 15, 40kg x 10, 70kg x 8, 80kg x 3 (f), 90kg eccentrics x 3 (f)

DB Incline - 8 x 20kg d/b X 3, 12 x 16kg d/b (f)

Pec Deck - 8 x 50kg, 8 x 41kg

Skull Crushers - 10 x 20kg, X 3

Tri Pushdowns - 8 x 80lb X 2

Felt weak today, but I'm really happy to be back training after this cold and generally stressful week!

I've discovered today that it is my triceps that are holding my bench back, so push day has become chest and tri day so I can work on them better. I had the gym owner spot me, and he suggested we try 90kg eccentrics to see if that would help me get past 80kg. I was fine with the weight until it transferred from chest to tris, when it just DROPPED! So, triceps are a priority now.

Got the incline d/b out at a reasonable weight for me although it felt heavy, for the final set I dropped the weight right down and went to failure.

Pec deck was ok but I was pretty much done chest-wise by then.

Tried out skull-crushers for the first time and I LOVE them! Really feel it in all the right places and by the time I got onto the pushdowns I was fried.

Right now I can barely lift my arms.....:cool:

So, overall this was nothing special but I still feel like I've made progress. Next session will either be shoulders or back and biceps, I've yet to decide.

In a bit people :thumb:


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

How's the training going Hobbio?


----------

